# Milan, svelato il nome del centrocampista: è Bentancur.



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

Aggiornamenti:


Premium Sport: la Juventus non ha intenzione di esercitare il diritto di opzione sul giocatore, pertanto il Milan dovrebbe avere via libera per concludere l'operazione. 

Il quotidiano argentino Olè, intanto, si chiede se il giocatore valga davvero 15M.[/SIZE][/B]

Sky : "Juve non intenzionata ad esercitare la prelazione col Boca, Bentancur sempre più vicino al Milan"



Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto uno sforzo superiore alla Juventus offrendo 15 milioni,la Juventus ha l'opzione per il giocatore a 10 milioni da esercitare entro il 2017, questi 5 milioni offerti dal Milan sono per giocare d'anticipo puntando sul fatto che oggi la Juventus ha altre necessità. In tal caso comunque nonostante l'opzione i bianconeri devono pareggiare l'offerta in questo caso di 15 milioni, ora bisogna capire se la Juventus pareggerà l'offerta del Milan magari lasciando il giocatore ancora al Boca fino a Giugno 2017.



Di Marzio rivela quello che è il nuovo Mr X dell'estate milanista. Grazie al lavoro di tutta la squadra di calciomercato, è venuto a galla quello che è l'obiettivo principale del Milan: Rodrigo Bentancur, talento 19 enne del Boca Juniors. E' lui il calciatore al quale il Milan vuole affidare le chiavi del centrocampo.

I rossoneri hanno già comunicato al Boca la volontà di acquistarlo e il prezzo è di 15M. Ma, ancora una volta, sulla strada del Milan c'è la Juventus che nell'affare Tevez aveva strappato una opzione proprio su Betancur. E che pertanto, fino alla scadenza dell'opzione (aprile 2017), può pareggiare in qualsiasi momento l'offerta rossonera. Il Boca, infatti, ha già avvisato la Juventus dell'interesse milanista.

Dunque, altra sfida dopo Pjaca.


----------



## kipstar (10 Agosto 2016)

mah... se viene fatto un nome vuol dire che non è lui ....

siamo un po' stufi delle trattative sbrodolose. gli altri acquisti fin'ora sono stati immediati ....

quindi o lo abbiamo già preso o non arriva ....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Agosto 2016)

Insomma... Non ne chiudiamo uno... Prima se ne va Galliani meglio è.. Non è proprio capace a fare mercato..


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Com è? qualcuno può dirci qualcosa.
Io so solo che lo cercano in tanti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Agosto 2016)

Si chiama Bentancur [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] (dovresti modificare il titolo)


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

Altro teatrino (e trattativa estenuante) in arrivo, dunque.


----------



## robs91 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il gobbo vuole fare un'altra figura di melma.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Love (10 Agosto 2016)

non vedo l'ora che passi questo mercato e arrivi sto benedetto closing...non ne posso più di galliani...speriamo arrivi un ds con le pa.le che non faccia più questi teatrini...

sto bentancur non sembra male almeno su youtube...il fatto che mi fa pensare bene è che paratici lo abbia fatto bloccare alla juve nell'affare tevez...vediamo...


----------



## sballotello (10 Agosto 2016)

la juve ha altri pensieri per la testa


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Agosto 2016)

Magari, ma ho il presentimento dell'ennesima inc...


----------



## Freddiedevil (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Sembra fortissimo!


----------



## prebozzio (10 Agosto 2016)

Quali sono le regole attuali per il tesseramento degli extra?


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

Madonna, ma questi gobbi infami sempre in mezzo alle palle? Bah.


----------



## Djerry (10 Agosto 2016)

Due dati certi, se fosse notizia credibile:
-il furto su Pjaca ha fatto malissimo al Milan che credeva veramente di prendere il croato; andare a puntare decisi sull'unico giocatore buono di quelli opzionati dalla Juventus nell'affare Boca-Tevez faccio fatica a non leggerlo come dispetto o tentativo di vendetta.
-Galliani palesemente non ha alcuna influenza nella selezione dei giocatori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Di Marzio rivela quello che è il nuovo Mr X dell'estate milanista. Grazie al lavoro di tutta la squadra di calciomercato, è venuto a galla quello che è l'obiettivo principale del Milan: Rodrigo Bentancur, talento 19 enne del Boca Juniors. E' lui il calciatore al quale il Milan vuole affidare le chiavi del centrocampo.
> 
> I rossoneri hanno già comunicato al Boca la volontà di acquistarlo e il prezzo è di 15M. Ma, ancora una volta, sulla strada del Milan c'è la Juventus che nell'affare Tevez aveva strappato una opzione proprio su Betancur. E che pertanto, fino alla scadenza dell'opzione (aprile 2017), può pareggiare in qualsiasi momento l'offerta rossonera. Il Boca, infatti, ha già avvisato la Juventus dell'interesse milanista.
> 
> Dunque, altra sfida dopo Pjaca.



Qualcuno lo conosce? Di Marzio ha detto che è molto forte,ah beh se c'è la Juve cambiamo obbiettivo tanto già sappiamo come finisce, stamattina ho letto nomi che alla fine mi vanno bene basta che non arriva Sosa io ancora tremo nonostante tutti o quasi dicono che non arriverà di sicuro.


----------



## VonVittel (10 Agosto 2016)

Io del Boca avevo pensato a Cubas, Bentancur è un po' più acerbo. Bah, stiamo a vedere


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

Comunque non capisco le critiche a Galliani: 1) non l'ha scelto lui, 2) non credo gestisca lui la trattativa, 3) che colpe ha se la Juve ha l'opzione?


----------



## Love (10 Agosto 2016)

è una mezz'ala o un playmaker...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Mmmmm non lo conosco...


----------



## kollaps (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Di Marzio rivela quello che è il nuovo Mr X dell'estate milanista. Grazie al lavoro di tutta la squadra di calciomercato, è venuto a galla quello che è l'obiettivo principale del Milan: Rodrigo Bentancur, talento 19 enne del Boca Juniors. E' lui il calciatore al quale il Milan vuole affidare le chiavi del centrocampo.
> 
> I rossoneri hanno già comunicato al Boca la volontà di acquistarlo e il prezzo è di 15M. Ma, ancora una volta, sulla strada del Milan c'è la Juventus che nell'affare Tevez aveva strappato una opzione proprio su Betancur. E che pertanto, fino alla scadenza dell'opzione (aprile 2017), può pareggiare in qualsiasi momento l'offerta rossonera. Il Boca, infatti, ha già avvisato la Juventus dell'interesse milanista.
> 
> Dunque, altra sfida dopo Pjaca.



Informandosi sul web, la Juventus ha pagato (non c'è scritto da nessuna parte se li ha effettivamente sborsati però) a dicembre un milione per avere l'opzione sul giocatore.
Entro aprile 2017 può comprarlo per 9,5 milioni.
Chiaro che se noi andiamo dal Boca con 12-15 milioni, non avrebbero dubbi riguardo al chi darlo...ci guadagnerebbero di più con noi.
Il problema sta nell'opzione della Juve che, tutto sommato, dopo aver preso Sensi e Mandragora, non penso abbia bisogno anche di lui.


----------



## S T B (10 Agosto 2016)

questo male non sarebbe. La juve o lo prende solo per farci un dispetto, ma poi lo gira in prestito o altrimenti non vedo cosa se ne faccia dato che hanno altri obiettivi. Galliani non è capace di prendere giocatori decenti, perde tutte le sfide. Sono sicuro che l'amica juve prenderà il giocatore e per farsi perdonare pagherà una cena a Galliani


----------



## koti (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Di Marzio rivela quello che è il nuovo Mr X dell'estate milanista. Grazie al lavoro di tutta la squadra di calciomercato, è venuto a galla quello che è l'obiettivo principale del Milan: Rodrigo Bentancur, talento 19 enne del Boca Juniors. E' lui il calciatore al quale il Milan vuole affidare le chiavi del centrocampo.
> 
> I rossoneri hanno già comunicato al Boca la volontà di acquistarlo e il prezzo è di 15M. Ma, ancora una volta, sulla strada del Milan c'è la Juventus che nell'affare Tevez aveva strappato una opzione proprio su Betancur. E che pertanto, fino alla scadenza dell'opzione (aprile 2017), può pareggiare in qualsiasi momento l'offerta rossonera. Il Boca, infatti, ha già avvisato la Juventus dell'interesse milanista.
> 
> Dunque, altra sfida dopo Pjaca.


Quindi è un centrocampista centrale? Sinceramente dubito che Montolivo verrà panchinato per un 19enne.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Quali sono le regole attuali per il tesseramento degli extra?



Le stesse dello scorso anno: http://www.milanworld.net/tesseramento-extracomunitari-la-nuova-normativa-2015-2016-a-vt29665.html


----------



## Roger84 (10 Agosto 2016)

Io non ci credo che alla Juve interessa anche Bentancur!!!
Se lo vogliono che sganciassero anche loro 15Milioni!!!
A me sembra un ottimo prospetto, ottima tecnica e buona visione di gioco....sicuramente si vede che qualcosa è cambiato rispetto alle solite trattative con svincolati o ultratrentenni finiti in stile Essien!


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco le critiche a Galliani: 1) non l'ha scelto lui, 2) non credo gestisca lui la trattativa, 3) che colpe ha se la Juve ha l'opzione?



Infatti....Galliani è in vacanza,ormai è fuori dal Milan checchè ne dicano i suoi discepoli.
Questi sono sicuramente colpi di un altro DS.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Love ha scritto:


> è una mezz'ala o un playmaker...



Dai video sembra una mezz ala destra..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2016)

Se è extra significa che non arriva Cuadrado e quindi che Bacca resta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Dai video sembra una mezz ala destra..



In giro per il web si parla di nuovo Pirlo, lui si definisce più un giocatore alla Gago,
da quello che si vede dalle Skiils di you tube sembra un giocatore che ama portare palla, un pò lento nel liberarsene e non vedo aperture o lanci strabilianti, alla Pirlo per intenderci, da anche a me l'idea di essere più una mezzala, anche se ha fisico.

La tecnica è difficile da giudicare dai filmati in cui caricano tutte le giocate migliori, anche Abate passerebbe per Iniesta.

Comunque è seguito dai maggiori club europei.


----------



## Djerry (10 Agosto 2016)

Ha giocato mezzala al Boca, ma può benissimo essere pensato e ricostruito come mediano basso, perché ha le due fasi.

Il problema è che quel tipo di opzione non vuol dire che la Juve può solo comprarlo a quella cifra e che se qualcuno offre di più è fottuta, ma purtroppo che il diritto di opzione si estende anche alla facoltà di pareggiare qualsiasi offerta fatta da altre squadre.

Per farla breve, ci risiamo: decide il giocatore.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Di Marzio rivela quello che è il nuovo Mr X dell'estate milanista. Grazie al lavoro di tutta la squadra di calciomercato, è venuto a galla quello che è l'obiettivo principale del Milan: Rodrigo Bentancur, talento 19 enne del Boca Juniors. E' lui il calciatore al quale il Milan vuole affidare le chiavi del centrocampo.
> 
> I rossoneri hanno già comunicato al Boca la volontà di acquistarlo e il prezzo è di 15M. Ma, ancora una volta, sulla strada del Milan c'è la Juventus che nell'affare Tevez aveva strappato una opzione proprio su Betancur. E che pertanto, fino alla scadenza dell'opzione (aprile 2017), può pareggiare in qualsiasi momento l'offerta rossonera. Il Boca, infatti, ha già avvisato la Juventus dell'interesse milanista.
> 
> Dunque, altra sfida dopo Pjaca.



Noi abbiamo MASSIMO 15 milioni di budget. Il giocatore ne costa proprio 15. Ai gobbi, per tagliarci fuori (come sempre), basta offrirne 15.

Mi sembra l'ennesima trollata organizzata dal demonio gobbo.


----------



## Roger84 (10 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ha giocato mezzala al Boca, ma può benissimo essere pensato e ricostruito come mediano basso, perché ha le due fasi.
> 
> Il problema è che quel tipo di opzione non vuol dire che la Juve può solo comprarlo a quella cifra e che se qualcuno offre di più è fottuta, ma purtroppo che il diritto di opzione si estende anche alla facoltà di pareggiare qualsiasi offerta fatta da altre squadre.
> 
> Per farla breve, ci risiamo: decide il giocatore.



Si ma in questo caso la Juve dovrebbe cacciare 15Milioni circa non previsti, altrimenti viene da noi!


----------



## prebozzio (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Le stesse dello scorso anno: http://www.milanworld.net/tesseramento-extracomunitari-la-nuova-normativa-2015-2016-a-vt29665.html


Grazie.
Noi dopo l'ingaggio di Gomez come siamo messi?
Bentacur potrebbe arrivare?


----------



## Roger84 (10 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Grazie.
> Noi dopo l'ingaggio di Gomez come siamo messi?
> Bentacur potrebbe arrivare?



Abbiamo ancora uno slot!
Ovviamente se venisse lui, Cuadrado è out!


----------



## Djerry (10 Agosto 2016)

Abbiamo preso Gomez, possiamo prendere solo un altro extracomunitario.



Roger84 ha scritto:


> Si ma in questo caso la Juve dovrebbe cacciare 15Milioni circa non previsti, altrimenti viene da noi!



Esatto, penso che la tempistica sia proprio studiata per mettere in difficoltà la Juventus, come una mossa di scacchi o un rilancio a poker.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ha giocato mezzala al Boca, ma può benissimo essere pensato e ricostruito come mediano basso, perché ha le due fasi.
> 
> Il problema è che quel tipo di opzione non vuol dire che la Juve può solo comprarlo a quella cifra e che se qualcuno offre di più è fottuta, ma purtroppo che il diritto di opzione si estende anche alla facoltà di pareggiare qualsiasi offerta fatta da altre squadre.
> 
> Per farla breve, ci risiamo: decide il giocatore.



E' così... se la Juve pareggia la nostra offerta  cosa che non si può escludere a priori. Vedremo...



Djerry ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso Gomez, possiamo prendere solo un altro extracomunitario.
> 
> 
> 
> Esatto, penso che la tempistica si proprio studiata per mettere in difficoltà la Juventus, come una mossa di scacchi.



Esatto!



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Grazie.
> Noi dopo l'ingaggio di Gomez come siamo messi?
> Bentacur potrebbe arrivare?



Si, un altro extra possiamo prenderlo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Agosto 2016)

*Laudisa: Il Milan prende Betancur dal Boca Juniors per 15 milioni,la Juventus aveva l'opzione per 10 milioni ma con il rialzo rossonero..*


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

Galliani, come minimo, non avrebbe messo i bastoni tra le ruote e anzi avrebbe finanziato l'acquisto, vediamo cosa faranno Paratici e Marotta.


----------



## Doctore (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Altro teatrino (e trattativa estenuante) in arrivo, dunque.



un altra trattativa che non esiste


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-ha-preso-bentancur-dal-boca-per-15-milioni-vt39310-2.html

*La Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo qualche minuto, ha modificato completamente il titolo e il taglio dell'articolo, allineandosi a quanto detto da Di Marzio: il Boca NON ha ancora accettato l'offerta del Milan in quanto vuole attendere un eventuale rilancio della Juve, che ha una opzione sul giocatore e che non ha ancora fornito risposta.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2016)

Ah beh, siamo a cavallo


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-ha-preso-bentancur-dal-boca-per-15-milioni-vt39310-2.html
> 
> *La Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo qualche minuto, ha modificato completamente il titolo e il taglio dell'articolo, allineandosi a quanto detto da Di Marzio: il Boca NON ha ancora accettato l'offerta del Milan in quanto vuole attendere un eventuale rilancio della Juve, che ha una opzione sul giocatore e che non ha ancora fornito risposta.*



Questi sono di una demenza inaudita.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-ha-preso-bentancur-dal-boca-per-15-milioni-vt39310-2.html
> 
> *La Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo qualche minuto, ha modificato completamente il titolo e il taglio dell'articolo, allineandosi a quanto detto da Di Marzio: il Boca NON ha ancora accettato l'offerta del Milan in quanto vuole attendere un eventuale rilancio della Juve, che ha una opzione sul giocatore e che non ha ancora fornito risposta.*



La Gazzetta dello Sport è diventata semplicemente imbarazzante.


----------



## koti (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-ha-preso-bentancur-dal-boca-per-15-milioni-vt39310-2.html
> 
> *La Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo qualche minuto, ha modificato completamente il titolo e il taglio dell'articolo, allineandosi a quanto detto da Di Marzio: il Boca NON ha ancora accettato l'offerta del Milan in quanto vuole attendere un eventuale rilancio della Juve, che ha una opzione sul giocatore e che non ha ancora fornito risposta.*


Molto affidabili come sempre


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Agosto 2016)

MA basta farci prendere per il naso, la Gazzetta fino a un'ora fà parlava di Rabiot e ora conoscerebbe tutti i retroscena della trattativa Bentancur?

ma per favore...


----------



## kipstar (10 Agosto 2016)

se non è già chiuso adesso che se ne parla...per me non arriverà.

basta trattative sbrodolose...i tifosi sono stufi.....


----------



## ignaxio (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-ha-preso-bentancur-dal-boca-per-15-milioni-vt39310-2.html
> 
> *La Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo qualche minuto, ha modificato completamente il titolo e il taglio dell'articolo, allineandosi a quanto detto da Di Marzio: il Boca NON ha ancora accettato l'offerta del Milan in quanto vuole attendere un eventuale rilancio della Juve, che ha una opzione sul giocatore e che non ha ancora fornito risposta.*




Sempre la solita Gazzetta dello Spork  <3 <3 <3


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-ha-preso-bentancur-dal-boca-per-15-milioni-vt39310-2.html
> 
> *La Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo qualche minuto, ha modificato completamente il titolo e il taglio dell'articolo, allineandosi a quanto detto da Di Marzio: il Boca NON ha ancora accettato l'offerta del Milan in quanto vuole attendere un eventuale rilancio della Juve, che ha una opzione sul giocatore e che non ha ancora fornito risposta.*



Che professionismo. 

Comunque se si dovesse intromettere la Juventus dovrebbero sborsare subito 15 milioni non previsti. Dubito che ora lo possano fare , hanno bisogno di un centrocampista che dia più certezze, anche se è nello stile Juve prendere un giovane e farlo crescere nella necessità. Anche solo andare a puntare un loro obiettivo e costringerli ad anticipare l'acquisto mi farebbe molto piacere. Se poi loro si tirassero indietro godrei come un maiale nel fango.


----------



## robs91 (10 Agosto 2016)

Figurati se la Juventus ce lo lascia.Loro mica pensano ai rapporti da mantenere con le altre squadre.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Agosto 2016)

Lo avranno fatto appositamente per poi celebrare il mitico contro sorpasso juventino. Io non ne posso più di sto schifo che è diventato il giornalismo sportivo italiano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

*Sky: prima di buttarsi con decisione su Bentancur, il Milan aveva pensato anche a Lucas Romero, talento classe 94 del Cruzeiro.*


----------



## anakyn101 (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Altro teatrino (e trattativa estenuante) in arrivo, dunque.



Ma infatti ma basta. 
Pjaca 2
Non siamo ancora pronti per fare queste trattative, dobbiamo aspettare l'anno prossimo. La Juve e' praticamente su tutti! Onnipresente e con la volonta' di ostacolarci...SEMPRE e comunque.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: prima di buttarsi con decisione su Bentancur, il Milan aveva pensato anche a Lucas Romero, talento classe 94 del Cruzeiro.*



Romero lo conosco solo su FM15 dove diventa davvero forte


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-ha-preso-bentancur-dal-boca-per-15-milioni-vt39310-2.html
> 
> *La Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo qualche minuto, ha modificato completamente il titolo e il taglio dell'articolo, allineandosi a quanto detto da Di Marzio: il Boca NON ha ancora accettato l'offerta del Milan in quanto vuole attendere un eventuale rilancio della Juve, che ha una opzione sul giocatore e che non ha ancora fornito risposta.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: prima di buttarsi con decisione su Bentancur, il Milan aveva pensato anche a Lucas Romero, talento classe 94 del Cruzeiro.*



.


----------



## kipstar (10 Agosto 2016)

ma scusate ... andiamo su un giocatore opzionato e dobbiamo attendere una risposta dall'opzionatore ?

ma non esiste ... per me non arriverà ...


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Sul giocatore ci siamo ma la trattativa non è chiusa.
Laudisa ha commesso solo l'errore di fare il passo più lungo della gamba per dare la notizia prima di altre redazioni sportive.
Questi giornalisti alla continua ricerca di celebrità fanno quasi pena.Come se diventassero realmente qualcuno per aver azzeccato una notizia di mercato..


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Agosto 2016)

Pedullà parla di Romero per 5mln, non di Bentancur


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-ha-preso-bentancur-dal-boca-per-15-milioni-vt39310-2.html
> 
> *La Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo qualche minuto, ha modificato completamente il titolo e il taglio dell'articolo, allineandosi a quanto detto da Di Marzio: il Boca NON ha ancora accettato l'offerta del Milan in quanto vuole attendere un eventuale rilancio della Juve, che ha una opzione sul giocatore e che non ha ancora fornito risposta.*



Se la Juve lo avesse davvero voluto lo avrebbero già preso. Se ce lo soffiassero sarebbe un semplice gesto di cannibalismo (che comunque ammirerei,pur girandomi le palle).
Detto ciò è un profilo che mi piace,speriamo bene.

P.S. I giocatori di Football Manager avranno già il pene in mano


----------



## Tic (10 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Romero lo conosco solo su FM15 dove diventa davvero forte



Lucas e Gaston Gil Romero erano un must, quest'anno c'è Thiago Maia!


----------



## Djerry (10 Agosto 2016)

Ecco, come caratteristiche ma soprattutto come somatica da Lucas Romero a Rodrigo Bentancur è come passare da un ginnasta ad un canottiere.
Penso ci siano non meno di 20 centimetri di differenza.


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il discorso è semplice:

L'opzione della Juve significa che possono acquistarlo a 9.4 milioni di euro in qualsiasi momento e a patto che non offrano di più. Cioè se domani il giocatore dovesse valere 100 milioni, e la Juve ad aprile va in argentina con 9.4 milioni lo prende anticipando tutti, una mezza specie di "clausola rescissoria".

Però se qualcuno altro offre di più, in base all'opzione, la Juve ha solo il diritto di essere informata ed eventualmente PAREGGIARE l'offerta ed il Boca è costretto ad accettare l'offerta della Juve. Ma in caso uno offra 1 centesimo di più, il Boca ha il diritto di scegliere a chi cedere.

Detto questo, non credo che il "nuovo Milan"aspetti 20 giorni per chiudere l'affare, credo anzi che sia stato dato anche un ultimatum al club argentino, entro il quale in caso di mancata risposta si virerebbe su altro, la Juventus ha diritto di risposta ma non diritto di tirarla per le lunghe e credo che a Boca convenga prenderne 15 subito piuttosto che 9 entro aprile e gli argentini probabilmente avranno messo fretta loro stessi alla Juve.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se è extra significa che non arriva Cuadrado e quindi che Bacca resta.



O che al posto di Cuadrado arriva un nome che i giornalai nostrani non si sognano nemmeno, proprio come Gomez e Betancur


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Agosto 2016)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma scusate ... andiamo su un giocatore opzionato e dobbiamo attendere una risposta dall'opzionatore ?
> 
> ma non esiste ... per me non arriverà ...



L'opzione non porta necessariamente all'acquisto certo. Se i gobbi non pareggiano la nostra offerta, l'opzione decade


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pedullà parla di Romero per 5mln, non di Bentancur



What??? 

ahaha hanno ricevuto solo la soffiata che sarà argentino...ma può essere chiunque a questo punto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Agosto 2016)

Madonna come stanno messi male alla Cazzetta.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-ha-preso-bentancur-dal-boca-per-15-milioni-vt39310-2.html
> 
> *La Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo qualche minuto, ha modificato completamente il titolo e il taglio dell'articolo, allineandosi a quanto detto da Di Marzio: il Boca NON ha ancora accettato l'offerta del Milan in quanto vuole attendere un eventuale rilancio della Juve, che ha una opzione sul giocatore e che non ha ancora fornito risposta.*



Secondo me la Juve sta pensando ad altro, se spingiamo si può chiudere.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ecco, come caratteristiche ma soprattutto come somatica da Lucas Romero a Rodrigo Bentancur è come passare da un ginnasta ad un canottiere.
> Penso ci siano non meno di 20 centimetri di differenza.



Bentancur molto meglio....non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## IronJaguar (10 Agosto 2016)

Io spero arrivi, profilo perfetto per un centrocampo di Montella. 
E mal che vada questo tipo di giocatori li rivendi sempre.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: prima di buttarsi con decisione su Bentancur, il Milan aveva pensato anche a Lucas Romero, talento classe 94 del Cruzeiro.*



Questo diventerà un top. Quindi speriamo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2016)

Sento puzza di Pjaca


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questo diventerà un top. Quindi speriamo.



Ma siete tutti esperti di calcio sudamericano qui ?


----------



## kYMERA (10 Agosto 2016)

Bentancur detto da una persona che conosce il calcio argentino è uno dei migliori giovani dell'intera nazione e prospetto di sicuro avvenire.


----------



## anakyn101 (10 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sento puzza di Pjaca



this


----------



## Djerry (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> What???
> 
> ahaha hanno ricevuto solo la soffiata che sarà argentino...ma può essere chiunque a questo punto.



Penso più un generico "sudamericano", visto che Bentancur è uruguaiano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-ha-preso-bentancur-dal-boca-per-15-milioni-vt39310-2.html
> 
> *La Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo qualche minuto, ha modificato completamente il titolo e il taglio dell'articolo, allineandosi a quanto detto da Di Marzio: il Boca NON ha ancora accettato l'offerta del Milan in quanto vuole attendere un eventuale rilancio della Juve, che ha una opzione sul giocatore e che non ha ancora fornito risposta.*



.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Agosto 2016)

Vediamo se riusciremo a vincere il primo duello di mercato con la juventus dai tempi di Donadoni...


----------



## Edric (10 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> MA basta farci prendere per il naso, la Gazzetta fino a un'ora fà parlava di Rabiot e ora conoscerebbe tutti i retroscena della trattativa Bentancur?
> 
> ma per favore...



Il problema è che tanti giornalisti, e anche alcuni dei loro residui lettori (sempre meno stando alle cifre), devono ancora capire che l'*informazione*, nell'era internet, si fa con gli *approfondimenti * e non più con la *tempistica *e le *corse a chi pubblica prima l'esclusiva*.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-ha-preso-bentancur-dal-boca-per-15-milioni-vt39310-2.html
> 
> *La Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo qualche minuto, ha modificato completamente il titolo e il taglio dell'articolo, allineandosi a quanto detto da Di Marzio: il Boca NON ha ancora accettato l'offerta del Milan in quanto vuole attendere un eventuale rilancio della Juve, che ha una opzione sul giocatore e che non ha ancora fornito risposta.*




.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-ha-preso-bentancur-dal-boca-per-15-milioni-vt39310-2.html
> 
> *La Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo qualche minuto, ha modificato completamente il titolo e il taglio dell'articolo, allineandosi a quanto detto da Di Marzio: il Boca NON ha ancora accettato l'offerta del Milan in quanto vuole attendere un eventuale rilancio della Juve, che ha una opzione sul giocatore e che non ha ancora fornito risposta.*



Io francamente lascerei già perdere perchè tanto già sappiamo come va a finire.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Agosto 2016)

Col centrocampo che ha attualmente la Juve insistere a prendere Betancur è solo e soltanto per farci un dispetto a noi. Non ne hanno minimamente necessità


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-ha-preso-bentancur-dal-boca-per-15-milioni-vt39310-2.html
> 
> *La Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo qualche minuto, ha modificato completamente il titolo e il taglio dell'articolo, allineandosi a quanto detto da Di Marzio: il Boca NON ha ancora accettato l'offerta del Milan in quanto vuole attendere un eventuale rilancio della Juve, che ha una opzione sul giocatore e che non ha ancora fornito risposta.*



* Pedullà: Il Milan sta valutando Bentancur del Boca dove il contratto scade nel 2018, il giocatore è opzionato dalla Juventus che dovrebbe versare 1 milione entro Dicembre ma i discorsi non sono andati avanti, il giocatore apprezzato anche dall'Inter ma non ha approfondito. Fino a un paio di settimane fa la valutazione era di 10 milionima negli ultimi giorni è cresciuta la valutazione, ora bisogna vedere se la Juventus risponderà al Milan o meno.*


----------



## Alberto (10 Agosto 2016)

Una piccola riflessione, al di la che questi giocatori arrivino o meno, già il fatto di trattarli significa che qualcuno (il nuovo DS) li suggerisce, dal momento che Galliani non credo sappia nemmeno chi siano Romero e Bentancur. L'interesse per questi giocatori e l'arrivo di Gomez, tre giocatori under 25 e sudamericani, lasciano intuire che colui che suggerisce i nomi dei giocatori sia un grande esperto del mercato sudamericano, questo potrebbe farci fare qualche ipotesi su chi possa essere il nuovo DS. Qualcuno di voi è informato di quali, tra i nuovi DS accostati al Milan (Ausilio, Pradà, Sabatini e altri), sia un esperto di mercato giocatori sudamericano? questo potrebbe svelarci, forse, chi potrebbe essere il DS che lavora nell'ombra (almeno si spera)..


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Una piccola riflessione, al di la che questi giocatori arrivino o meno, già il fatto di trattarli significa che qualcuno (il nuovo DS) li suggerisce, dal momento che Galliani non credo sappia nemmeno chi siano Romero e Bentancur. L'interesse per questi giocatori e l'arrivo di Gomez, tre giocatori under 25 e sudamericani, lasciano intuire che colui che suggerisce i nomi dei giocatori sia un grande esperto del mercato sudamericano, questo potrebbe farci fare qualche ipotesi su chi possa essere il nuovo DS. Qualcuno di voi è informato di quali, tra i nuovi DS accostati al Milan (Ausilio, Pradà, Sabatini e altri), sia un esperto di mercato giocatori sudamericano? questo potrebbe svelarci, forse, chi potrebbe essere il DS che lavora nell'ombra (almeno si spera)..



Pradè e Macia..
Comunque ennesimo teatrino juve milan...io me ne ritiro fuori finchè sono in tempo


----------



## pablog1585 (10 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sento puzza di Pjaca



puzza di brujaca


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2016)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Una piccola riflessione, al di la che questi giocatori arrivino o meno, già il fatto di trattarli significa che qualcuno (il nuovo DS) li suggerisce, dal momento che Galliani non credo sappia nemmeno chi siano Romero e Bentancur. L'interesse per questi giocatori e l'arrivo di Gomez, tre giocatori under 25 e sudamericani, lasciano intuire che colui che suggerisce i nomi dei giocatori sia un grande esperto del mercato sudamericano, questo potrebbe farci fare qualche ipotesi su chi possa essere il nuovo DS. Qualcuno di voi è informato di quali, tra i nuovi DS accostati al Milan (Ausilio, Pradà, Sabatini e altri), sia un esperto di mercato giocatori sudamericano? questo potrebbe svelarci, forse, chi potrebbe essere il DS che lavora nell'ombra (almeno si spera)..



Per me tra questi Pradè (anche perchè è l'unico libero, e conosce Montella).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Una piccola riflessione, al di la che questi giocatori arrivino o meno, già il fatto di trattarli significa che qualcuno (il nuovo DS) li suggerisce, dal momento che Galliani non credo sappia nemmeno chi siano Romero e Bentancur. L'interesse per questi giocatori e l'arrivo di Gomez, tre giocatori under 25 e sudamericani, lasciano intuire che colui che suggerisce i nomi dei giocatori sia un grande esperto del mercato sudamericano, questo potrebbe farci fare qualche ipotesi su chi possa essere il nuovo DS. Qualcuno di voi è informato di quali, tra i nuovi DS accostati al Milan (Ausilio, Pradà, Sabatini e altri), sia un esperto di mercato giocatori sudamericano? questo potrebbe svelarci, forse, chi potrebbe essere il DS che lavora nell'ombra (almeno si spera)..



Sabatini è un grandissimo conoscitore del Sud America, il migliore in Italia. Poi eventualmente Pradè.


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

E comunque molti dimenticano che nel caso la Juve dovesse pareggiare l'offerta, dovrebbe prenderlo il ragazzo eh, non si può limitare a dire "vabbè su ve la pareggiamo però ve lo paghiamo tra due anni quando potrà venire da noi", perchè il comunicato recita che l'opzione è attivavile entro aprile 2017 ma solo per l'acquisizione del giocatore a partire dal 2017/2018, in poche parole la Juve o lo paga oggi 15 milioni per lasciarlo un anno in Argentina, oppure lascia perdere. E sopratutto l'opzione vale se la Juve la attiva pagando 1 milione di euro...ma se quel milione fino a ieri non è stato versato, il Milan può trattare come e quando vuole con il Boca, visto che al momento della trattativa l'opzione non era attiva.


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sabatini è un grandissimo conoscitore del Sud America, il migliore in Italia. Poi eventualmente Pradè.



Il discorso è semplice: Sabatini da stipendiato Roma, oggi prende il telefono per consiglaire al Milan giocatori da acquistare e da mandare in campo contro la Roma? Lo ritengo poco credibile  Se fosse Sabatini, avrebbe dovuto rassegnare le dimissioni, non credi?


----------



## Djerry (10 Agosto 2016)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Una piccola riflessione, al di la che questi giocatori arrivino o meno, già il fatto di trattarli significa che qualcuno (il nuovo DS) li suggerisce, dal momento che Galliani non credo sappia nemmeno chi siano Romero e Bentancur. L'interesse per questi giocatori e l'arrivo di Gomez, tre giocatori under 25 e sudamericani, lasciano intuire che colui che suggerisce i nomi dei giocatori sia un grande esperto del mercato sudamericano, questo potrebbe farci fare qualche ipotesi su chi possa essere il nuovo DS. Qualcuno di voi è informato di quali, tra i nuovi DS accostati al Milan (Ausilio, Pradà, Sabatini e altri), sia un esperto di mercato giocatori sudamericano? questo potrebbe svelarci, forse, chi potrebbe essere il DS che lavora nell'ombra (almeno si spera)..



Riflessione condivisibile ovviamente.

Ma aggiungo anche che potrebbe pure trattarsi di una semplice convergenza di due aspetti:
-vengono finalmente ascoltati scout (persino all'interno della struttura rossonera) o comunque si apre a mercati alternativi grazie a competenza e merito, pensando mercato in modo nuovo
-gli affari si fanno spesso in Sudamerica, mercato inesplorato con cifre spesso adeguate nel rapporto con la qualità

Per capirci, la vera svolta in questi nomi è concettuale e programmatica, proprio sull'identikit e la fattispecie dei giocatori su cui investiamo, prima che sul nome.
Ma una volta che arriva l'input (giovane, rapporto qualità prezzo, talento potenziale ma pronto), per qualsiasi scout e persino per qualcuno di noi appassionato su MilanWorld, su FM D) o in rete, che fa tutt'altro di lavoro o nella vita, non è così difficile arrivare a Bentancur e Gustavo Gomez.

Non serve essere esperti per questi acquisti, ma serve volerli fare. E questo per me è quasi ancora più importante e significativo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Agosto 2016)

Madre santa.... Sento puzza di telenovela..

E siamo solo alla prima puntata..
Però magari il vento è cambiato e freghiamo il giocatore 
Ai maledetti Gobbi con la goduria massima


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

Ma quindi non è chiuso? Allora è perso già, dai. Va alla Juve. Non c'è competizione con quelli lì. Va alla Juve e lo girano a qualcuno, tipo Sassuolo. Finita, andiamo sul prossimo profilo.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quindi non è chiuso? Allora è perso già, dai. Va alla Juve. Non c'è competizione con quelli lì. Va alla Juve e lo girano a qualcuno, tipo Sassuolo. Finita, andiamo sul prossimo profilo.



Il prossimo profilo è seguito dalla juve...


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

invece di perdere tempo per Bentancurt che tanto la juve non penso se lo farà scappare. Sarebbe doveroso fiondarsi su questo talento purissimo: *Mahmoud Dahoud*!!!
Con 10 mln lo porti a casa, un affare! 

P.S. riguardo il DS non è detto che sia per forza opera sua, ma soltanto due sono i nomi che possono fare queste operazioni sudamericane. Sabatini e Pradè. Un altro che fa queste operazioni è Lo Monaco, ma è al Catania per cui escluso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Il prossimo profilo è seguito dalla juve...


Sì, sempre quei figli di... tra i piedi, sempre! Non è bastato Pjaca, no, mo pure Bentancur.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Agosto 2016)

Bentancur è un centrocampista dotato di buona tecnica e geometrie, intelligente a livello tattico ma non troppo dinamico.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> invece di perdere tempo per Bentancurt che tanto la juve non penso se lo farà scappare. Sarebbe doveroso fiondarsi su questo talento purissimo: *Mahmoud Dahoud*!!!
> Con 10 mln lo porti a casa, un affare!
> 
> P.S. riguardo il DS non è detto che sia per forza opera sua, ma soltanto due sono i nomi che possono fare queste operazioni sudamericane. Sabatini e Pradè. Un altro che fa queste operazioni è Lo Monaco, ma è al Catania per cui escluso.


Oppure Bianchessi che dicono sia molto bravo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> invece di perdere tempo per Bentancurt che tanto la juve non penso se lo farà scappare. Sarebbe doveroso fiondarsi su questo talento purissimo: *Mahmoud Dahoud*!!!
> Con 10 mln lo porti a casa, un affare!
> 
> P.S. riguardo il DS non è detto che sia per forza opera sua, ma soltanto due sono i nomi che possono fare queste operazioni sudamericane. Sabatini e Pradè. Un altro che fa queste operazioni è Lo Monaco, ma è al Catania per cui escluso.


Grande nome, magari. Ma penso siano pochi 10 milioni per strapparlo al 'gladbach.


----------



## ralf (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> invece di perdere tempo per Bentancurt che tanto la juve non penso se lo farà scappare. Sarebbe doveroso fiondarsi su questo talento purissimo: *Mahmoud Dahoud*!!!
> Con 10 mln lo porti a casa, un affare!
> 
> P.S. riguardo il DS non è detto che sia per forza opera sua, ma soltanto due sono i nomi che possono fare queste operazioni sudamericane. Sabatini e Pradè. Un altro che fa queste operazioni è Lo Monaco, ma è al Catania per cui escluso.



Dahoud 10M? Costa già dai 30 in su...


----------



## Schism75 (10 Agosto 2016)

Questo è il frutto dell'opera negli anni del più grande dirigente del mondo. La Juventus ha opzionato o preso moltissimi dei migliori talenti a livello mondiale, mentre quello è andato dietro i soliti 2-3 procuratori, i soliti 2-3 bolliti a parametro 0, i soliti 2-3 scarsoni a parametro 0. Quando andrà via non sarà mai troppo tardi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quindi non è chiuso? Allora è perso già, dai. Va alla Juve. Non c'è competizione con quelli lì. Va alla Juve e lo girano a qualcuno, tipo Sassuolo. Finita, andiamo sul prossimo profilo.



Andrà a finire così -.- Loro puntano ad annientare un'eventuale concorrenza non a rinforzarsi loro.


----------



## Coripra (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> invece di perdere tempo per Bentancurt che tanto la juve non penso se lo farà scappare. Sarebbe doveroso fiondarsi su questo talento purissimo: *Mahmoud Dahoud*!!!
> Con 10 mln lo porti a casa, un affare!
> 
> P.S. riguardo il DS non è detto che sia per forza opera sua, ma soltanto due sono i nomi che possono fare queste operazioni sudamericane. Sabatini e Pradè. Un altro che fa queste operazioni è Lo Monaco, ma è al Catania per cui escluso.



Su DAhoud indovina chi c'é? Proprio loro... 
Su gazzanet riportano che Dahoud non rinnova il contratto e la Juve ci pensa


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Sicuramente sarà andata così:
Galliani ha ricevuto il si del giocatore lo ha riferito ai suoi amici giornalisti pavoneggiandosi come se fosse già acquistato salvo poi sapere che la juve ha l'opzione.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Agosto 2016)

9 milioni... figuriamoci se se lo lasciano scappare


----------



## neversayconte (10 Agosto 2016)

altro nome che mi intriga è Koziello del Nizza. 
ce ne sono di talenti


----------



## Dany20 (10 Agosto 2016)

E si, giustamente c'è sempre la Juve su un giocatore che vogliamo. Ma loro non erano interessati a Witsel, Matic e Matuidi? Mi sembra strano.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

E' spiegato bene qua, la Juve in pratica dovrebbe lasciarlo un altro anno in Argentina per forza di cose.


----------



## ralf (10 Agosto 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> altro nome che mi intriga è Koziello del Nizza.
> ce ne sono di talenti



Ci stavo pensando proprio ieri, Koziello con Montella sarebbe perfetto e non costa neanche tanto.


----------



## Coripra (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sicuramente sarà andata così:
> Galliani ha ricevuto il si del giocatore lo ha riferito ai suoi amici giornalisti pavoneggiandosi come se fosse già acquistato salvo poi sapere che la juve ha l'opzione.



No, è andata che facendo noi l'offerta, il Boca ha dovuto informare la Juve causa opzione, e da qui la notizia resa pubblica


----------



## Roger84 (10 Agosto 2016)

Incredibile il lavoro fatto dalla Juve in questi anni a livello di scouting!
Hanno opzionato molti talenti in giro per il mondo e devi chiedere pure il permesso per prenderli....


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, sempre quei figli di... tra i piedi, sempre! Non è bastato Pjaca, no, mo pure Bentancur.



Hanno le mani in pasta ovunque.
Sono avanti anni luce rispetto al Milan e a tutti gli altri club di Serie A. 
E non è l'unico che hanno opzionato. 

Riguardo Bentancur:

a nostro favore: la Juve non può prenderli tutti.

a nostro sfavore: Moggi ha insegnato alla Juve e a quelli venuti dopo di lui, che rafforzare la rosa è importante tanto quanto *impedire agli altri di farlo.*


La Juve insomma potrebbe decidere di acquistarlo anche solo avendo il minimo dubbio che un giocatore simile ci faccia fare un salto di qualità enorme.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2016)

Pjaca-bis sicuro come la morte


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> No, è andata che facendo noi l'offerta, il Boca ha dovuto informare la Juve causa opzione, e da qui la notizia resa pubblica



si potrebbe essere vero..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> invece di perdere tempo per Bentancurt che tanto la juve non penso se lo farà scappare. Sarebbe doveroso fiondarsi su questo talento purissimo: *Mahmoud Dahoud*!!!
> Con 10 mln lo porti a casa, un affare!
> 
> P.S. riguardo il DS non è detto che sia per forza opera sua, ma soltanto due sono i nomi che possono fare queste operazioni sudamericane. Sabatini e Pradè. Un altro che fa queste operazioni è Lo Monaco, ma è al Catania per cui escluso.



con 10 milioni compri una scarpa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' spiegato bene qua, la Juve in pratica dovrebbe lasciarlo un altro anno in Argentina per forza di cose.


Se la nostra offerta è di 15 milioni, per lo meno li costringiamo a sborsarli subito per non perderlo, a meno che il giocatore non resti infatuato della vecchia baldracca come Pjaca. Dio bono, ma possibile che non si riescano a convincere 'sti mocciosi? Che ci vuole a dire: "Senti, bimbo, alla Juve non giocherai mai, perché hai ancora il moccio al naso, mentre da noi saresti titolare inamovibile perché giriamo con quei cessi di Pornodivo e Stercolacci, vieni o no? Li mortacci tua".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Pjaca-bis sicuro come la morte


.


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2016)

Non fatevi del male.
E' difficilissimo arrivare a questo giocatore.

La scelta è di Bentancur, più che della Juve.


----------



## alessandro77 (10 Agosto 2016)

Su milan tv dicono che sarà decisiva la volontà del giocatore.. Ahia..


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (10 Agosto 2016)

Premetto che non conosco il giocatore, ma definirlo il Pirlo sudamericano é un azzardo? ?


----------



## Miracle1980 (10 Agosto 2016)

Non conosco questo giocatore ma dal video che ho appena visto mi sa che vale un Bertolacci (o Stercolacci).
Se veramente bisogna prendere un solo extracomunitario...io farei ALL IN su Cuadrado.


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

Ma la Juventus a ieri ha versato il prezzo di opzione?

Ma soprattutto il giocatore chi sceglierebbe?


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se la nostra offerta è di 15 milioni, per lo meno li costringiamo a sborsarli subito per non perderlo, a meno che il giocatore non resti infatuato della vecchia baldracca come Pjaca. Dio bono, ma possibile che non si riescano a convincere 'sti mocciosi? Che ci vuole a dire: "Senti, bimbo, alla Juve non giocherai mai, perché hai ancora il moccio al naso, mentre da noi saresti titolare inamovibile perché giriamo con quei cessi di Pornodivo e Stercolacci, vieni o no? Li mortacci tua".




Ai tempi prendevamo Papin per mandarlo in tribuna, perché c'erano giocatori che preferivano non giocare al Milan piuttosto che giocare all'Inter e alla Juve.

Il ruolo di titolare ha una rilevanza minore rispetto al prestigio di essere in un club in pieno ciclo di vittorie e con un progetto in continua espansione.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se la nostra offerta è di 15 milioni, per lo meno li costringiamo a sborsarli subito per non perderlo, a meno che il giocatore non resti infatuato della vecchia baldracca come Pjaca. Dio bono, ma possibile che non si riescano a convincere 'sti mocciosi? Che ci vuole a dire: "Senti, bimbo, alla Juve non giocherai mai, perché hai ancora il moccio al naso, mentre da noi saresti titolare inamovibile perché giriamo con quei cessi di Pornodivo e Stercolacci, vieni o no? Li mortacci tua".



Madonna veramente, li prenderei proprio a sberle.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Premetto che non conosco il giocatore, ma definirlo il Pirlo sudamericano é un azzardo? ?


Certi nomi come Pirlo e Xavi li lascerei perdere, perché parliamo dei più grandi registi della storia di questo sport. Tuttavia, sì, le caratteristiche sono quelle, perché si tratta di un regista; anzi, più che a Pirlo potrebbe somigliare a Xavi, perché è una mezzala-regista, un interno di possesso praticamente. Giocatore tecnico, che detta i tempi e di visione di gioco. 
Inutile dire quanto ci servirebbe e quanto sarebbe importante per Montella, così come è inutile dire che non arriverà perché c'è la vecchia baldracca di mezzo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ai tempi prendevamo Papin per mandarlo in tribuna, perché c'erano giocatori che preferivano non giocare al Milan piuttosto che giocare all'Inter e alla Juve.
> 
> Il ruolo di titolare ha una rilevanza minore rispetto al prestigio di essere in un club in pieno ciclo di vittorie e con un progetto in continua espansione.


Però Papin era anche un pallone d'oro, Bentancur è nessuno per il momento.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Agosto 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Su milan tv dicono che sarà decisiva la volontà del giocatore.. Ahia..



Mi permetto una riflessione, a tutti questi giovani d'oggi piace la strada facile, pure se vorrebbe dire magari non giocare nemmeno per anche un paio di stagioni (guardate Rugani che ora farà il 5 e lo scorso anno giocò esclusivamente per la combo di infortuni Caceres-Chiellini). Mai nessuno con le palle quadrate che dica vado al Milan e cambio la storia di questa società, io da solo lo riporto al Top ed entreró per sempre nel cuore dei tifosi. Vedo poca voglia di mettersi realmente in gioco. Forse mi viene da dire così per la frustrazione dovuta agli ultimi anni eh per carità però insomma preferire di fare il tribunaro fisso a 18 anni ad un titolare al centro del progetto in un squadra comunque blasonata e con un progetto dal l'avvenire roseo vista la cessione societaria mi sembra da senza palle.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> invece di perdere tempo per Bentancurt che tanto la juve non penso se lo farà scappare. Sarebbe doveroso fiondarsi su questo talento purissimo: *Mahmoud Dahoud*!!!
> Con 10 mln lo porti a casa, un affare!
> 
> P.S. riguardo il DS non è detto che sia per forza opera sua, ma soltanto due sono i nomi che possono fare queste operazioni sudamericane. Sabatini e Pradè. Un altro che fa queste operazioni è Lo Monaco, ma è al Catania per cui escluso.


Il fatto è che il mercato argentino è uno dei pochi rimasti ad avere prezzi accessibili. Altrove, e soprattutto in Germania, ora come ora un giovane promettente lo paghi sui 25-30 in su anche se ha giocato solo 10 partite...Guarda Pjaca...


----------



## Tobi (10 Agosto 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Su milan tv dicono che sarà decisiva la volontà del giocatore.. Ahia..



Beh diciamo che come fascino internazionale non c'è partita tra Milan e Juventus, certamente in questo momento la Juve calca palcoscenici importanti ed ovviamente ha un'opzione sul giocatore, speriamo vada in porto, caratteristiche che ci servono come il pane. Lui e un Badelj e rivoltavi completamente la squadra


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ai tempi prendevamo Papin per mandarlo in tribuna, perché c'erano giocatori che preferivano non giocare al Milan piuttosto che giocare all'Inter e alla Juve.
> 
> Il ruolo di titolare ha una rilevanza minore rispetto al prestigio di essere in un club in pieno ciclo di vittorie e con un progetto in continua espansione.



Farei anche l'esempio di Boban e Savicevic presi giovani e parcheggiati per anni in panchina


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Sicuro andrà alla Juve...Allegri gioca con Pjanic davanti alla difesa e con marchisio rotto non ha altri registi...


----------



## IronJaguar (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> invece di perdere tempo per Bentancurt che tanto la juve non penso se lo farà scappare. Sarebbe doveroso fiondarsi su questo talento purissimo: *Mahmoud Dahoud*!!!
> Con 10 mln lo porti a casa, un affare!
> 
> P.S. riguardo il DS non è detto che sia per forza opera sua, ma soltanto due sono i nomi che possono fare queste operazioni sudamericane. Sabatini e Pradè. Un altro che fa queste operazioni è Lo Monaco, ma è al Catania per cui escluso.



Dahoud piace molto anche a me però non so se bastino 10 milioni al di la del contratto che non rinnova, il gladbach è una bottega piuttosto cara.
Inutile dire che a quelle cifre ad avere i soldi si dovrebbero prendere entrambi anche a costo di trascurare qualche altro reparto.
Aggiungerei anche Rog che spero fortemente non vada al Napoli.


----------



## unbreakable (10 Agosto 2016)

Per me ala Juve manco si ricordavano di averlo opzionato


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mi permetto una riflessione, a tutti questi giovani d'oggi piace la strada facile, pure se vorrebbe dire magari non giocare nemmeno per anche un paio di stagioni (guardate Rugani che ora farà il 5 e lo scorso anno giocò esclusivamente per la combo di infortuni Caceres-Chiellini). Mai nessuno con le palle quadrate che dica vado al Milan e cambio la storia di questa società, io da solo lo riporto al Top ed entreró per sempre nel cuore dei tifosi. Vedo poca voglia di mettersi realmente in gioco. Forse mi viene da dire così per la frustrazione dovuta agli ultimi anni eh per carità però insomma preferire di fare il tribunaro fisso a 18 anni ad un titolare al centro del progetto in un squadra comunque blasonata e con un progetto dal l'avvenire roseo vista la cessione societaria mi sembra da senza palle.



Giocatori che al Milan hanno compromesso temporaneamente o definitivamente la carriera (non c'entrano le responsabilità, ma che è successo nel passaggio al Milan):

-Van Ginkel
-Taarabt
-Balotelli
-El Shaarawy
-Saponara
-Mastour
-Menez
-Pato
-Niang
-De Sciglio

Chi può arrivare si spaventa al pensiero di fare la stessa fine.

Siamo ancora il Milan di Berlusconi e Galliani, fino a quando non ci sarà un segno tangibile del nuovo corso cinese (in tal senso l'arrivo di Maldini è fondamentale).


----------



## kollaps (10 Agosto 2016)

I casi sono due:

- il nome è uscito perchè si è prima sondata la volontà della juve, che si è ritirata, ed il giocatore è ormai preso

- è stata lanciata la notizia per mettere pressione su altri obiettivi


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però Papin era anche un pallone d'oro, Bentancur è nessuno per il momento.



Appunto.
Una volta persino i Palloni d'Oro accettavano la panchina pur di venire al Milan.
Ora invece ci snobba pure un talentino come Pjaca che ha da dimostrare tutto.


----------



## robs91 (10 Agosto 2016)

Quel gobbo è riuscito a farci fare un'altra figuraccia e a subire una nuova umiliazione dai carcerati.Ma quando sparisce?


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> I casi sono due:
> 
> - il nome è uscito perchè si è prima sondata la volontà della juve, che si è ritirata, ed il giocatore è ormai preso
> 
> - è stata lanciata la notizia per mettere pressione su altri obiettivi



E' uscita perchè il Boca ha informato la Juve.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Quel gobbo è riuscito a farci fare un'altra figuraccia e a subire una nuova umiliazione dai carcerati.Ma quando sparisce?



Ma che c'entra Galliani?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

*Ennesima disinformazione dei media italiani. L'opzione sul giocatore, infatti, non c'entra nulla. Stando agli accordi, la Juventus può acquistare l'opzione su Bentancur pagando 1M entro il 31.12.16, ma questa opzione potrà esercitarla solo a partire dalla stagione 17/18. Quindi nel corso della stagione 16/17 la Juve non può vantare alcuna "prelazione".
A decidere sarà semplicemente il Boca e il giocatore, come in una normale trattativa di mercato. Il Boca, quindi, presumibilmente avrà avvisato la Juve nella speranza che questa sia realmente interessata al giocatore fin da subito, e scateni un'asta a tutto vantaggio della società argentina.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Agosto 2016)

Raga la Juve non eserciterà nulla, gli interessano altri giocatori

Ci stanno ricamando i media italiani perché si sono persi il colpo, ma come Gustavo Gomez io penso sia già preso

E infatti:


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ennesima disinformazione dei media italiani. L'opzione sul giocatore, infatti, non c'entra nulla. Stando agli accordi, la Juventus può acquistare l'opzione su Bentancur pagando 1M entro il 31.12.16, ma questa opzione potrà esercitarla solo a partire dalla stagione 17/18. Quindi nel corso della stagione 16/17 la Juve non può vantare alcuna "prelazione".
> A decidere sarà semplicemente il Boca e il giocatore, come in una normale trattativa di mercato. Il Boca, quindi, presumibilmente avrà avvisato la Juve nella speranza che questa sia realmente interessata al giocatore fin da subito, e scateni un'asta a tutto vantaggio della società argentina.*


----------



## Luca_Taz (10 Agosto 2016)

tutto molto bello e preciso come sempre!


----------



## robs91 (10 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra Galliani?


C'è ancora qualcuno che difende il maiale pelato?


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ennesima disinformazione dei media italiani. L'opzione sul giocatore, infatti, non c'entra nulla. Stando agli accordi, la Juventus può acquistare l'opzione su Bentancur pagando 1M entro il 31.12.16, ma questa opzione potrà esercitarla solo a partire dalla stagione 17/18. Quindi nel corso della stagione 16/17 la Juve non può vantare alcuna "prelazione".
> A decidere sarà semplicemente il Boca e il giocatore, come in una normale trattativa di mercato. Il Boca, quindi, presumibilmente avrà avvisato la Juve nella speranza che questa sia realmente interessata al giocatore fin da subito, e scateni un'asta a tutto vantaggio della società argentina.*



Ben fatto! Assurdo come i giornali non eseguano questo tipo di controlli. Sono abbastanza propenso a pensare che la teoria che esprimi sia la corretta: la speranza di scatenare un'asta da parte del Boca (legittimo da parte loro).


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ennesima disinformazione dei media italiani. L'opzione sul giocatore, infatti, non c'entra nulla. Stando agli accordi, la Juventus può acquistare l'opzione su Bentancur pagando 1M entro il 31.12.16, ma questa opzione potrà esercitarla solo a partire dalla stagione 17/18. Quindi nel corso della stagione 16/17 la Juve non può vantare alcuna "prelazione".
> A decidere sarà semplicemente il Boca e il giocatore, come in una normale trattativa di mercato. Il Boca, quindi, presumibilmente avrà avvisato la Juve nella speranza che questa sia realmente interessata al giocatore fin da subito, e scateni un'asta a tutto vantaggio della società argentina.*



Un po quello che dicevo qualche pagina fa. La Juventus può esercitarla l'anno prossimo e solo se ha pagato l'opzione.


----------



## sballotello (10 Agosto 2016)

una marea di opzioni per convincere il mondo che non avevano regalato tevez.. ossia il diritto di pareggiare la miglior offerta per un calciatore, ovviamente il calciatore è libero o meno di accettare la juventus rispetto alle altre società offerenti.


----------



## ignaxio (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ennesima disinformazione dei media italiani. L'opzione sul giocatore, infatti, non c'entra nulla. Stando agli accordi, la Juventus può acquistare l'opzione su Bentancur pagando 1M entro il 31.12.16, ma questa opzione potrà esercitarla solo a partire dalla stagione 17/18. Quindi nel corso della stagione 16/17 la Juve non può vantare alcuna "prelazione".
> A decidere sarà semplicemente il Boca e il giocatore, come in una normale trattativa di mercato. Il Boca, quindi, presumibilmente avrà avvisato la Juve nella speranza che questa sia realmente interessata al giocatore fin da subito, e scateni un'asta a tutto vantaggio della società argentina.*



i media non si scomodano nemmeno a controllare i contratti.
Si vede che ad Agosto ci sono gli stagisti ogni volta


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> C'è ancora qualcuno che difende il maiale pelato?



Ma chi lo difende.. Ma mi spieghi cosa c'entra in questo caso?


----------



## kipstar (10 Agosto 2016)

a questo punto non arriverà secondo me....


----------



## robs91 (10 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo difende.. Ma mi spieghi cosa c'entra in questo caso?


Lo sta trattando lui il giocatore.


----------



## Montag84 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Di Marzio rivela quello che è il nuovo Mr X dell'estate milanista. Grazie al lavoro di tutta la squadra di calciomercato, è venuto a galla quello che è l'obiettivo principale del Milan: Rodrigo Bentancur, talento 19 enne del Boca Juniors. E' lui il calciatore al quale il Milan vuole affidare le chiavi del centrocampo.
> 
> I rossoneri hanno già comunicato al Boca la volontà di acquistarlo e il prezzo è di 15M. Ma, ancora una volta, sulla strada del Milan c'è la Juventus che nell'affare Tevez aveva strappato una opzione proprio su Betancur. E che pertanto, fino alla scadenza dell'opzione (aprile 2017), può pareggiare in qualsiasi momento l'offerta rossonera. Il Boca, infatti, ha già avvisato la Juventus dell'interesse milanista.
> 
> Dunque, altra sfida dopo Pjaca.



Io spero solo che qualcuno abbia parlato con la Juve prima di fare un'offerta, perchè altrimenti ci si espone alla solita figura di melma.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Lo sta trattando lui il giocatore.



Galliani non sta trattando proprio nulla.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo difende.. Ma mi spieghi cosa c'entra in questo caso?



Questo è il frutto dell'opera negli anni del più grande dirigente del mondo. La Juventus ha creato una rete di relazioni e scout ign reale che gli ha permesso di opzionare o prendere moltissimi dei migliori talenti a livello italiano e mondiale, a prezzi vantaggiosi mentre quello è andato dietro i soliti 2-3 procuratori/presidenti, i soliti 2-3 bolliti a parametro 0, i soliti 2-3 scarsoni a parametro 0. Questo inoltre porta una sorta di ulteriore vantaggio per la Juventus, una sorta di "credito morale", nei confronti di altre società nel caso venga loro concesso il via libera. 
E nessuno glielo rinfaccia mai. Mai.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

per tutti quelli che mi hanno quotato su Mahmoud Dahoud, ha deciso di non rinnovare, forse 10 mln sono pochi, ma con 15 imho lo prendi.


----------



## kipstar (10 Agosto 2016)

basta con queste trattative mediatiche .... "se"..."ma"...."forse"....."l'opzione"....ma non siete stufi di vedere che non ne prendiamo uno ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ennesima disinformazione dei media italiani. L'opzione sul giocatore, infatti, non c'entra nulla. Stando agli accordi, la Juventus può acquistare l'opzione su Bentancur pagando 1M entro il 31.12.16, ma questa opzione potrà esercitarla solo a partire dalla stagione 17/18. Quindi nel corso della stagione 16/17 la Juve non può vantare alcuna "prelazione".
> A decidere sarà semplicemente il Boca e il giocatore, come in una normale trattativa di mercato. Il Boca, quindi, presumibilmente avrà avvisato la Juve nella speranza che questa sia realmente interessata al giocatore fin da subito, e scateni un'asta a tutto vantaggio della società argentina.*



.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ennesima disinformazione dei media italiani. L'opzione sul giocatore, infatti, non c'entra nulla. Stando agli accordi, la Juventus può acquistare l'opzione su Bentancur pagando 1M entro il 31.12.16, ma questa opzione potrà esercitarla solo a partire dalla stagione 17/18. Quindi nel corso della stagione 16/17 la Juve non può vantare alcuna "prelazione".
> A decidere sarà semplicemente il Boca e il giocatore, come in una normale trattativa di mercato. Il Boca, quindi, presumibilmente avrà avvisato la Juve nella speranza che questa sia realmente interessata al giocatore fin da subito, e scateni un'asta a tutto vantaggio della società argentina.*



Io di questi giornaletti non ne posso più.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Questo è il frutto dell'opera negli anni del più grande dirigente del mondo. La Juventus ha creato una rete di relazioni e scout ign reale che gli ha permesso di opzionare o prendere moltissimi dei migliori talenti a livello italiano e mondiale, a prezzi vantaggiosi mentre quello è andato dietro i soliti 2-3 procuratori/presidenti, i soliti 2-3 bolliti a parametro 0, i soliti 2-3 scarsoni a parametro 0. Questo inoltre porta una sorta di ulteriore vantaggio per la Juventus, una sorta di "credito morale", nei confronti di altre società nel caso venga loro concesso il via libera.
> E nessuno glielo rinfaccia mai. Mai.



Io sto parlando del caso specifico che riguarda Bentancur, i danni che ha fatto Galliani sono infiniti e questo lo so benissimo anche io.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ennesima disinformazione dei media italiani. L'opzione sul giocatore, infatti, non c'entra nulla. Stando agli accordi, la Juventus può acquistare l'opzione su Bentancur pagando 1M entro il 31.12.16, ma questa opzione potrà esercitarla solo a partire dalla stagione 17/18. Quindi nel corso della stagione 16/17 la Juve non può vantare alcuna "prelazione".
> A decidere sarà semplicemente il Boca e il giocatore, come in una normale trattativa di mercato. Il Boca, quindi, presumibilmente avrà avvisato la Juve nella speranza che questa sia realmente interessata al giocatore fin da subito, e scateni un'asta a tutto vantaggio della società argentina.*



no aspetta. La juve ha un opzione di acquisto non prelazione. Sono due cose diverse. Oltretutto loro se versano anche domani 1 mln, non possiamo fare più nulla. Perché hanno l'opzione di acquisto per 9,4 mln da esercitare entro aprile 2017. Quindi se vogliono ce lo bloccano, poco da fare.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ennesima disinformazione dei media italiani. L'opzione sul giocatore, infatti, non c'entra nulla. Stando agli accordi, la Juventus può acquistare l'opzione su Bentancur pagando 1M entro il 31.12.16, ma questa opzione potrà esercitarla solo a partire dalla stagione 17/18. Quindi nel corso della stagione 16/17 la Juve non può vantare alcuna "prelazione".
> A decidere sarà semplicemente il Boca e il giocatore, come in una normale trattativa di mercato. Il Boca, quindi, presumibilmente avrà avvisato la Juve nella speranza che questa sia realmente interessata al giocatore fin da subito, e scateni un'asta a tutto vantaggio della società argentina.*



Eccolo. È già preso. Almeno la rifiniscono col solito tafazzismo.


----------



## Luca_Taz (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no aspetta. La juve ha un opzione di acquisto non prelazione. Sono due cose diverse. Oltretutto loro se versano anche domani 1 mln, non possiamo fare più nulla. Perché hanno l'opzione di acquisto per 9,4 mln da esercitare entro aprile 2017. Quindi se vogliono ce lo bloccano, poco da fare.


 seguendo il ragionamento domani "regalano" 1 mln x bloccarlo e pensarci sopra fino ad aprile se prenderlo o meno a 9,4. in caso in cui si accorgessero che non hanno bisogno di spendere 9,4 per un giocatore cosi hanno fatto beneficienza di 1 mln,gratis. giusto?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Agosto 2016)

"Ho perso le chiavi di casa e il portafoglio...maledetto demone gobbo con la cravatta gialla, se ci fossero stati Maldini, Albertini e Boban non sarebbe successo"

"Scusa, ma che c'entra Galliani?"

"EEEH MA ALLORA LO DIFENDI!1!1 MA NON LO SAI CHE NE HA COMBINATE TANTE NEGLI ULTIMI ANNI? ED ESSIEN? E MATRI?"


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> seguendo il ragionamento domani "regalano" 1 mln x bloccarlo e pensarci sopra fino ad aprile se prenderlo o meno a 9,4. in caso in cui si accorgessero che non hanno bisogno di spendere 9,4 per un giocatore cosi hanno fatto beneficienza di 1 mln,gratis. giusto?



si


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no aspetta. La juve ha un opzione di acquisto non prelazione. Sono due cose diverse. Oltretutto loro se versano anche domani 1 mln, non possiamo fare più nulla. Perché hanno l'opzione di acquisto per 9,4 mln da esercitare entro aprile 2017. Quindi se vogliono ce lo bloccano, poco da fare.



Se noi rilanciamo devono pareggiare la nostra offerta, versando prima il mln di euro. Ora non hanno nessuna prelazione.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> seguendo il ragionamento domani "regalano" 1 mln x bloccarlo e pensarci sopra fino ad aprile se prenderlo o meno a 9,4. in caso in cui si accorgessero che non hanno bisogno di spendere 9,4 per un giocatore cosi hanno fatto beneficienza di 1 mln,gratis. giusto?



Cosa vuoi che sia un milione?


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no aspetta. La juve ha un opzione di acquisto non prelazione. Sono due cose diverse. Oltretutto loro se versano anche domani 1 mln, non possiamo fare più nulla. Perché hanno l'opzione di acquisto per 9,4 mln da esercitare entro aprile 2017. Quindi se vogliono ce lo bloccano, poco da fare.



Non è così. Possono pagare 9.4 milioni solo nell'estate 2017.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se noi rilanciamo devono pareggiare la nostra offerta, versando prima il mln di euro. Ora non hanno nessuna prelazione.



Io credo che invece loro abbiano un opzione di acquisto 9,4 mil. e stop.
Hanno concordato quel prezzo e pagheranno quel prezzo altrimenti che opzione sarebbe?


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2016)

Comunque [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] se quello è il comunicato ufficiale c'è scritto altro, io interpreto che sono obbligati a pagare 1 mln *entro *il 31 ed *entro *il 20/4/17 possono comprarlo.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se noi rilanciamo devono pareggiare la nostra offerta, versando prima il mln di euro. Ora non hanno nessuna prelazione.



negativo. Basta che versano 1 mln. Se lo fanno il giocatore è bloccato. Non è chiaro forse che non si sta parlando di prelazione ma di OPZIONE. Sono due cose completamente diverse raga.
L'unico modo per avere il giocatore è che rifiuti la juve, lo comunica e i bianconeri devono trovare un nuovo accordo con il Boca, dato che questi soldi c'entrano nell'affare tevez.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> negativo. Basta che versano 1 mln. Se lo fanno il giocatore è bloccato. Non è chiaro forse che non si sta parlando di prelazione ma di OPZIONE. Sono due cose completamente diverse raga.
> L'unico modo per avere il giocatore è che rifiuti la juve, lo comunica e i bianconeri devono trovare un nuovo accordo con il Boca, dato che questi soldi c'entrano nell'affare tevez.



Purtroppo è così.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non è così. Possono pagare 9.4 milioni solo nell'estate 2017.



mi dispiace sei in errore, non lo dico per male. Basta leggere il comunicato ufficiale. 
Con un mln che versano anche domani il ragazzo è bloccato. Poi hanno tempo fino ad aprile per prenderlo a quella cifra. Stop.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

Ma santo Dio, è possibile che ogni cosa che ci riguardi sia un rompicapo?

Maledetti.


----------



## kollaps (10 Agosto 2016)

*Opzione (art. 1331 c.c.): nasce da un precedente accordo che ha ad oggetto un futuro contratto. Le parti convengono che una formuli la proposta contrattuale, mentre l'altra è libera di accettarla o meno in un termine stabilito. La proposta formulata si considera irrevocabile a norma dell'art. 1329 c.c.*

Quindi si stipula un contratto che ha a oggetto una proposta irrevocabile; una parte la avanza, l’altra è libera di accettarla o meno. 
Basterà che l’altra parte accetti la proposta oggetto dell’opzione e il contratto sarà bello e concluso, mentre nella prelazione, a parte che non si è obbligati a concludere il contratto, si dovrà, di regola, stipulare l’altro contratto oggetto della prelazione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no aspetta. La juve ha un opzione di acquisto non prelazione. Sono due cose diverse. Oltretutto loro se versano anche domani 1 mln, non possiamo fare più nulla. Perché hanno l'opzione di acquisto per 9,4 mln da esercitare entro aprile 2017. Quindi se vogliono ce lo bloccano, poco da fare.



_"Acquisizione della Juventus dei *diritti di opzione per l'acquisizione a titolo definitivo* *a partire dalla stagione 2017/2018*.... a fronte di un corrispettivo di 1M da versar entro il 31.12.16"._

Ciò vuol dire che se la Juventus paga 1M entro fine anno, ed esercita l'opzione entro aprile 2017, potrà acquistare Bentancur ad un prezzo predeterminato e tesserarlo il 1 luglio 2017 (stagione 17/18).
Quindi anche se la Juve domani paga 1M al Boca, non può utilizzare questo diritto di opzione nel corso della seguente stagione calcistica.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi dispiace sei in errore, non lo dico per male. Basta leggere il comunicato ufficiale.
> Con un mln che versano anche domani il ragazzo è bloccato. Poi hanno tempo fino ad aprile per prenderlo a quella cifra. Stop.



Sì, ma in ogni caso il giocatore verrà preso per la stagione 2017-18 e la Juve dovrebbe aspettare un anno per averlo. A che pro visto che loro hanno bisogno urgente ora di 1/2 centrocampisti?


----------



## marcokaka (10 Agosto 2016)

Possibile che per ogni giocatore che ci interessa questi qui devono rompere il ***** ?


----------



## Montag84 (10 Agosto 2016)

Se alla Juve gira fanno un bonifico di 1 ml e ciao pep... 

Ripeto: l'unica speranza è che qualcuno del nuovo Milan abbia sentito la Juve per sapere se volevano esercitare l'opzione.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> "Acquisizione della Juventus dei *diritti di opzione per l'acquisizione a titolo definitivo* *a partire dalla stagione 2017/2018*.... a fronte di un corrispettivo di 1M da versar entro il 31.12.16".
> 
> Ciò vuol dire che se la Juventus paga 1M entro fine anno, ed esercita l'opzione entro aprile 2017, potrà acquistare Bentancur ad un prezzo predeterminato e tesserarlo il 1 luglio 2017 (stagione 17/18).
> Quindi anche se la Juve domani paga 1M al Boca, non può utilizzare questo diritto di opzione nel corso della seguente stagione calcistica.



no re ascolta vi sta facendo fregare da un cavillo burocratico. 
Se leggi subito sotto è chiaro il concetto.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma in ogni caso il giocatore verrà preso per la stagione 2017-18 e la Juve dovrebbe aspettare un anno per averlo. A che pro visto che loro hanno bisogno urgente ora di 1/2 centrocampisti?



questo è un discorso che a noi non interessa...


----------



## kollaps (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> _"Acquisizione della Juventus dei *diritti di opzione per l'acquisizione a titolo definitivo* *a partire dalla stagione 2017/2018*.... a fronte di un corrispettivo di 1M da versar entro il 31.12.16"._
> 
> Ciò vuol dire che se la Juventus paga 1M entro fine anno, ed esercita l'opzione entro aprile 2017, potrà acquistare Bentancur ad un prezzo predeterminato e tesserarlo il 1 luglio 2017 (stagione 17/18).
> Quindi anche se la Juve domani paga 1M al Boca, non può utilizzare questo diritto di opzione nel corso della seguente stagione calcistica.



Se ho interpretato bene ciò che ho letto, se loro pagano un milione domani (entro il termine perciò del 31/12), sono obbligati conseguentemente a versare i restanti 9 circa tra un anno.
Quando paghi l'opzione, il contratto si deve poi concludere. Questo perchè NON è prelazione semplice.
Ora la juve deve solo decidere se voler sborsare i soldi per il giocatore o meno...non pagano 1 e poi decidono.
Domani investono 1? Sono obbligati a versare gli altri 9 entro aprile.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> _"Acquisizione della Juventus dei *diritti di opzione per l'acquisizione a titolo definitivo* *a partire dalla stagione 2017/2018*.... a fronte di un corrispettivo di 1M da versar entro il 31.12.16"._
> 
> Ciò vuol dire che se la Juventus paga 1M entro fine anno, ed esercita l'opzione entro aprile 2017, potrà acquistare Bentancur ad un prezzo predeterminato e tesserarlo il 1 luglio 2017 (stagione 17/18).
> Quindi anche se la Juve domani paga 1M al Boca, non può utilizzare questo diritto di opzione nel corso della seguente stagione calcistica.


E'così...possono bloccarlo ad un milione e prenderlo per il prossimo anno a 9.5.


----------



## Montag84 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> _"Acquisizione della Juventus dei *diritti di opzione per l'acquisizione a titolo definitivo* *a partire dalla stagione 2017/2018*.... a fronte di un corrispettivo di 1M da versar entro il 31.12.16"._
> 
> Ciò vuol dire che se la Juventus paga 1M entro fine anno, ed esercita l'opzione entro aprile 2017, potrà acquistare Bentancur ad un prezzo predeterminato e tesserarlo il 1 luglio 2017 (stagione 17/18).
> Quindi anche se la Juve domani paga 1M al Boca, non può utilizzare questo diritto di opzione nel corso della seguente stagione calcistica.



Ma il Boca deve essere d'accordo nel ricevere il Milione? Perchè se ci deve essere anche l'accordo del Boca è facile che la spuntiamo perchè la Juve dovrebbe pareggiare la nostra offerta subito.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> _"Acquisizione della Juventus dei *diritti di opzione per l'acquisizione a titolo definitivo* *a partire dalla stagione 2017/2018*.... a fronte di un corrispettivo di 1M da versar entro il 31.12.16"._
> 
> Ciò vuol dire che se la Juventus paga 1M entro fine anno, ed esercita l'opzione entro aprile 2017, potrà acquistare Bentancur ad un prezzo predeterminato e tesserarlo il 1 luglio 2017 (stagione 17/18).
> Quindi anche se la Juve domani paga 1M al Boca, non può utilizzare questo diritto di opzione nel corso della seguente stagione calcistica.



Possono comprarlo e tenerlo lì.

Comunque anche se pagano il milione per me non possono bloccarlo fino ad Aprile. Se un'altra squadra vuole lo porta via.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> negativo. Basta che versano 1 mln. Se lo fanno il giocatore è bloccato. Non è chiaro forse che non si sta parlando di prelazione ma di OPZIONE. Sono due cose completamente diverse raga.
> L'unico modo per avere il giocatore è che rifiuti la juve, lo comunica e i bianconeri devono trovare un nuovo accordo con il Boca, dato che questi soldi c'entrano nell'affare tevez.



Non so convinto sia così. Credo che se il Milan rilanci tipo a 20, il Boca chieda alla Juve di pareggiare l'offerta per prelevarlo, aldilà che la Juve credo non interessi il ragazzo ora, avendo altre priorità. Come dici tu, versando 1 mln, la Juve vieti al Boca di cedere il giocatore. Sta cosa non è assolutamente legale.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Ripeto cercando di essere più chiaro.

La juve ha un diritto di OPZIONE non di prelazione entro Aprile 2017, versando però un contributo di 1 mln di euro entro dicembre 2016. Una volta versato questo contributo, la juve ha la possibilità di tesserare il giocatore entro aprile 2017, pagando un corrispettivo di 9,4 mln di euro. L'acquisizione del giocatore sarà possibile a partire gennaio 2017, che non vuol dire che non possa prenderlo prima, ma che ufficialmente il giocatore rimane in Argentina fino a quella data, e poi se la juve vuole il giocatore lo potrà avere a partire da quella data. Stop.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Agosto 2016)

Il bello è che c'è un comunicato ufficiale in cui dovrebbe essere spiegato tutto, ma ciò nonostante nessuno ci sta capendo nulla. O quelli della Juve non sanno scrivere o sono gli sportivi italiani ad essere tutti ritardati


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non so convinto sia così. Credo che se il Milan rilanci tipo a 20, il Boca chieda alla Juve di pareggiare l'offerta per prelevarlo, aldilà che la Juve credo non interessi il ragazzo ora, avendo altre priorità. Come dici tu, versando 1 mln, la Juve vieti al Boca di cedere il giocatore. Sta cosa non è assolutamente legale.



Non è così...altrimenti che opzione sarebbeb scusa?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Agosto 2016)

Comunque, sono molto deluso. Tra tutti i giovani centrocampisti che puoi scegliere, devi prendere proprio quello opzionato dalla Juve? Avevamo davvero bisogno di un altro caso Pjaca? Tra 11 giorni inizia il campionato e noi adesso andremo dietro ai vari: "La risposta del giocatore entro domani, si prenderà la notte per pensare", "sorpasso Milan", "contro sorpasso Juve", "si scatena l'asta", "giocatore confuso", "giocatore indeciso", "Tutti a cena col procuratore" e via dicendo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Agosto 2016)

Quindi per esempio se i bianconeri versano un milione e arriva il real a offrire 100 milioni volete dirmi che non possono darlo alle merengue?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Agosto 2016)

La cronaca del Milan è sempre non sense, se tutti ieri hanno scritto che Berlusconi ha stanziato dei soldi per l'acquisto del centrocampista dovrebbe essere logico che sia già stato trovato un accordo,

tra l'altro ancora non mi spiego come si sia potuto perdere Zielinsky a meno di non aver un opzione migliore.


----------



## BraveHeart (10 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io francamente lascerei già perdere perchè tanto già sappiamo come va a finire.



Quindi sai già che la Juve pareggerà l'offerta di 15 milioni? La Juve non ne ha bisogno ora, l'unica cosa che potrebbe fare è comprarlo per poi vederlo in prestito. 
Rimango ottimista


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ripeto cercando di essere più chiaro.
> 
> La juve ha un diritto di OPZIONE non di prelazione entro Aprile 2017, versando però un contributo di 1 mln di euro entro dicembre 2016. Una volta versato questo contributo, la juve ha la possibilità di tesserare il giocatore entro aprile 2017, pagando un corrispettivo di 9,4 mln di euro. L'acquisizione del giocatore sarà possibile a partire gennaio 2017, che non vuol dire che non possa prenderlo prima, ma che ufficialmente il giocatore rimane in Argentina fino a quella data, e poi se la juve vuole il giocatore lo potrà avere a partire da quella data. Stop.



Non vuol dire. La differenza tra prelazione e opzione è che il contratto è già impostato, mica che il giocatore è bloccatto fino al 2017.


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi, l'opzione c'è se la Juve ha pagato 1 milione sennò il giocatore non è sotto opzione è fin qui ci siamo. Il Boca può dire o mi paghi l'opzione entro 12 ore o lo vendo al Milan visto che oggi non c'è opzione.

Poi altro discorso, l'opzione per l'acquisto definitivo a partire dalla stagione 2017/2018 in pratica nel 2016/2017 nel caso il ragazzo resterebbe in Argentina.

Ultima cosa: conta volontà giocatore. 

In poche parole la Juve per avere il vantaggio DEVE pagare subito prima che il Milan glielo soffi con il rischio che il giocatorè poi rifiuti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque, sono molto deluso. Tra tutti i giovani centrocampisti che puoi scegliere, devi prendere proprio quello opzionato dalla Juve? Avevamo davvero bisogno di un altro caso Pjaca? Tra 11 giorni inizia il campionato e noi adesso andremo dietro ai vari: "La risposta del giocatore entro domani, si prenderà la notte per pensare", "sorpasso Milan", "contro sorpasso Juve", "si scatena l'asta", "giocatore confuso", "giocatore indeciso", "Tutti a cena col procuratore" e via dicendo.


E poi foto di Bentancur con la maglia della Juventus.


----------



## kollaps (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ripeto cercando di essere più chiaro.
> 
> La juve ha un diritto di OPZIONE non di prelazione entro Aprile 2017, versando però un contributo di 1 mln di euro entro dicembre 2016. Una volta versato questo contributo, la juve ha la possibilità di tesserare il giocatore entro aprile 2017, pagando un corrispettivo di 9,4 mln di euro. L'acquisizione del giocatore sarà possibile a partire gennaio 2017, che non vuol dire che non possa prenderlo prima, ma che ufficialmente il giocatore rimane in Argentina fino a quella data, e poi se la juve vuole il giocatore lo potrà avere a partire da quella data. Stop.



Perfetto, è scritto tutto qui.
L'opzione, se esercitata, chiude le porte in faccia a tutte le altre parti eventualmente interessate.
L'unica cosa che non mi torna è se, una volta pagato il milione, scatta l'obbligo di perfezionare il contratto.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, l'opzione c'è se la Juve ha pagato 1 milione sennò il giocatore non è sotto opzione è fin qui ci siamo. Il Boca può dire o mi paghi l'opzione entro 12 ore o lo vendo al Milan visto che oggi non c'è opzione.
> 
> Poi altro discorso, l'opzione per l'acquisto definitivo a partire dalla stagione 2017/2018 in pratica nel 2016/2017 nel caso il ragazzo resterebbe in Argentina.
> 
> ...



Perfetto...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque, sono molto deluso. Tra tutti i giovani centrocampisti che puoi scegliere, devi prendere proprio quello opzionato dalla Juve? Avevamo davvero bisogno di un altro caso Pjaca? Tra 11 giorni inizia il campionato e noi adesso andremo dietro ai vari: "La risposta del giocatore entro domani, si prenderà la notte per pensare", "sorpasso Milan", "contro sorpasso Juve", "si scatena l'asta", "giocatore confuso", "giocatore indeciso", "Tutti a cena col procuratore" e via dicendo.



Concordo, a prescindere da tutto, ci siamo andati ad invischiare in una situazione francamente evitabile.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Quindi per esempio se i bianconeri versano un milione e arriva il real a offrire 100 milioni volete dirmi che non possono darlo alle merengue?



Si perchè la juve ha l'opzione con riscatto concordato.
Credevi davvero che gli dessero tevez gratis? Paratici e marotta son 2 volpacce..


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Perfetto, è scritto tutto qui.
> L'opzione, se esercitata, chiude le porte in faccia a tutte le altre parti eventualmente interessate.
> L'unica cosa che non mi torna è se, una volta pagato il milione, scatta l'obbligo di perfezionare il contratto.



questo è effettivamente l'unico punto un tantino oscuro, ma credo di si.


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Agosto 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque, sono molto deluso. Tra tutti i giovani centrocampisti che puoi scegliere, devi prendere proprio quello opzionato dalla Juve? Avevamo davvero bisogno di un altro caso Pjaca? *Tra 11 giorni inizia il campionato* e noi adesso andremo dietro ai vari: "La risposta del giocatore entro domani, si prenderà la notte per pensare", "sorpasso Milan", "contro sorpasso Juve", "si scatena l'asta", "giocatore confuso", "giocatore indeciso", "Tutti a cena col procuratore" e via dicendo.



Non c'è da preoccuparsi, tra poco saranno i giorni del Condor...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non vuol dire. La differenza tra prelazione e opzione è che il contratto è già impostato, mica che il giocatore è bloccatto fino al 2017.



Ma infatti


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, a prescindere da tutto, ci siamo andati ad invischiare in una situazione francamente evitabile.



Bastava prendere Rog, che è la fotocopia di Zielinski e che paghi pure meno.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non vuol dire. La differenza tra prelazione e opzione è che il contratto è già impostato, mica che il giocatore è bloccatto fino al 2017.



Nono, la differenza è enorme. Con la prelazione se tu fai un'offerta la juve può solo pareggiarla e non bloccare il ragazzo. Con l'opzione te lo blocca e ciaone per tutti.


----------



## kollaps (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questo è effettivamente l'unico punto un tantino oscuro, ma credo di si.



Questo è un punto fondamentale però.
Avremmo messo la Juve nelle condizioni di scegliere subito cosa fare del ragazzo...paghi 1 ora e 9 tra un anno o lo lasci andare?
Deve decidere in queste ore, molto diverso dall'avere altri 6 mesi a disposizione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

Vabbè, s'è capito: telenovela Bentancur per i prossimi dieci giorni, mercato bloccato, giornali che fanno a gara per lo sciacallaggio e alla fine firma con la Juve perché loro sono belli, bellissimi, con 47 scudetti sul campo, calciopoli finta e ahahah ridiamo del Milan che ha Galliani che compra tutti i cessi del Genoa.


----------



## BraveHeart (10 Agosto 2016)

Q


Alberto ha scritto:


> Una piccola riflessione, al di la che questi giocatori arrivino o meno, già il fatto di trattarli significa che qualcuno (il nuovo DS) li suggerisce, dal momento che Galliani non credo sappia nemmeno chi siano Romero e Bentancur. L'interesse per questi giocatori e l'arrivo di Gomez, tre giocatori under 25 e sudamericani, lasciano intuire che colui che suggerisce i nomi dei giocatori sia un grande esperto del mercato sudamericano, questo potrebbe farci fare qualche ipotesi su chi possa essere il nuovo DS. Qualcuno di voi è informato di quali, tra i nuovi DS accostati al Milan (Ausilio, Pradà, Sabatini e altri), sia un esperto di mercato giocatori sudamericano? questo potrebbe svelarci, forse, chi potrebbe essere il DS che lavora nell'ombra (almeno si spera)..



Difficile dirlo, ma oserei Sabatini. Sono molti i giovani sudamericani che ha fatto orenD ere alla Roma.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' spiegato bene qua, la Juve in pratica dovrebbe lasciarlo un altro anno in Argentina per forza di cose.



.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Perfetto, è scritto tutto qui.
> L'opzione, se esercitata, chiude le porte in faccia a tutte le altre parti eventualmente interessate.
> L'unica cosa che non mi torna è se, una volta pagato il milione, scatta l'obbligo di perfezionare il contratto.



secondo me la parte dove dice entro aprile 2017 si riferisce al pagamento. Ergo si, se mettono 1 mln vuole dire che lo comprano a 9,4.


----------



## Edric (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, a prescindere da tutto, ci siamo andati ad invischiare in una situazione francamente evitabile.



Si ma anche questa mi sembra l'ennesima non notizia buttata li sempre dalle solite fonti. 
Non mi pare ci siano difatti riscontri ufficiali su questa trattativa.

Credi veramente che i giornalisti non leggano i comunicati ufficiali della Juve e delle altre squadre ?

E' un po' come per un ingegnere non sapere le tabelline


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si perchè la juve ha l'opzione con riscatto concordato.
> Credevi davvero che gli dessero tevez gratis? Paratici e marotta son 2 volpacce..



Dipende solo dal fatto se la Juve ha versato o meno il milione per attivare l'opzione. Non lo avesse fatto sarebbero stati fessi quelli del Boca ad avvisare la Juve.

Fino al versamento del milione l'opzione è come se non esistesse.

Ma secondo voi, la Juve verserebbe 1 milione a fondo perduto nella speranza che il giocatore accetti? Dovesse saltare il Milan oggi, a marzo il Real potrebbe offrire 10 milioni al giocatore, e la Juve dell'opzione non saprebbe che farsene.


----------



## robs91 (10 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Galliani non sta trattando proprio nulla.



Vabbe'.Comunque anche se fosse il fantomatico ds in incognito,ci ha esposti all'ennesima figura di melma.Quindi un altro incapace,nel caso.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Dipende solo dal fatto se la Juve ha versato o meno il milione per attivare l'opzione. Non lo avesse fatto sarebbero stati fessi quelli del Boca ad avvisare la Juve.
> 
> Fino al versamento del milione l'opzione è come se non esistesse.
> 
> Ma secondo voi, la Juve verserebbe 1 milione a fondo perduto nella speranza che il giocatore accetti? Dovesse saltare il Milan oggi, a marzo il Real potrebbe offrire 10 milioni al giocatore, e la Juve dell'opzione non saprebbe che farsene.



No non è così. Una volta che versano 1 mln il ragazzo è bloccato, anche se vado io con 100 mln. Purtroppo è così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, a prescindere da tutto, ci siamo andati ad invischiare in una situazione francamente evitabile.


Su questo sono d'accordo. Proprio su gente opzionata dalla Juve dovevamo andare? Cosa si aspettavano, che il Boca accettasse e chiudesse in quattro e quattro otto con noi? Non sapevano che la Juve sarebbe stata informata di tutto? L'unica è che abbiano la volontà del giocatore, ma inutile dire che il canto della sirena Marotta farà firmare il giocatore con la baldracca.


----------



## Edric (10 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Vabbe'.Comunque anche se fosse il fantomatico ds in incognito,ci ha esposti all'ennesima figura di melma.Quindi un altro incapace,nel caso.



Robs prima di accusare gente a caso (e offendere senza motivo) assicurati di fornire le giuste responsabilità *a chi di dovere*... non mi pare ci siano foto di pranzi qui, solo "notizie" di giornalisti che ci riportano dettagli su questa, fino a prova del contrario, ipotetica trattativa.


----------



## anakyn101 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, a prescindere da tutto, ci siamo andati ad invischiare in una situazione francamente evitabile.



Agree 100%


----------



## IronJaguar (10 Agosto 2016)

A me sembra che i fessi siano quelli del Boca che per riportare un vecchietto in Argentina (Tevez) sono andati a concedere un'opzione di questo tipo praticamente per due anni (Tevez arrivò nel 2015) alla Juventus a cifre ridicole.

Con un'esplosione del giocatore praticamente si sarebbero privati della possibilità di venderlo a cifre concorrenziali per un biennio, roba da folli.


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No non è così. Una volta che versano 1 mln il ragazzo è bloccato, anche se vado io con 100 mln. Purtroppo è così.



E io che ho scritto? Se la Juve paga ha l'opzione, se non ha pagato non ce l'ha.

Se non ha pagato e il Boca ha avvisato la Juve sono stati dei fessi, perché la Juve tra opzione e giocatore darebbe al Boca 10.4 milioni mentre il Milan gliene avrebbe dati 15 

Almeno stando a quel che dicono i giornali, senza dimenticare però che opzione non è esclusiva, cioè oggi o la Juve paga 10.4 milioni e prende il giocatore il 1 luglio 2017, oppure rinuncia all'opzione e il giocatore va al Milan. Il Boca ha diritto a vendere il giocatore al prezzo che vuole e quando vuole a meno che la Juve non eserciti il suo diritto. Detto questo non credo che assisteremo ad una telenovela, entro 24/48 ore si risolverà tutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> A me sembra che i fessi siano quelli del Boca che per riportare un vecchietto in Argentina (Tevez) sono andati a concedere un'opzione di questo tipo praticamente per due anni (Tevez arrivò nel 2015) alla Juventus a cifre ridicole.
> 
> Con un'esplosione del giocatore praticamente si sarebbero privati della possibilità di venderlo a cifre concorrenziali per un biennio, roba da folli.


E non solo Bentancur, ma anche Cubas (altro talento) e Cristaldo, oltre che aver mandato alla Juve fin da subito Vadalà. E tutto per avere quel bollito di Tevez a 0.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2016)

C'è qualcosa che non torna. Qualcosa che ci sfugge. Non è possibile che quelli del Boca siano così polli da concedere un tale vantaggio su tantissimi giovani promettenti per prendere un vecchietto a fine carriera.


----------



## IronJaguar (10 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E non solo Bentancur, ma anche Cubas (altro talento) e Cristaldo, oltre che aver mandato alla Juve fin da subito Vadalà. E tutto per avere quel bollito di Tevez a 0.



Che dire...complimentoni. 

Io comunque spero che l'operazione vada in porto, francamente il centrocampo necessita di un completo rifacimento e fosse per me investirei tutto lì. Bentancur, Rog, Dahoud, li avrei presi volentieri tutti e 3.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> E io che ho scritto? Se la Juve paga ha l'opzione, se non ha pagato non ce l'ha.
> 
> Se non ha pagato e il Boca ha avvisato la Juve sono stati dei fessi, perché la Juve tra opzione e giocatore darebbe al Boca 10.4 milioni mentre il Milan gliene avrebbe dati 15
> 
> Almeno stando a quel che dicono i giornali, senza dimenticare però che opzione non è esclusiva, cioè oggi o la Juve paga 10.4 milioni e prende il giocatore il 1 luglio 2017, oppure rinuncia all'opzione e il giocatore va al Milan. Il Boca ha diritto a vendere il giocatore al prezzo che vuole e quando vuole a meno che la Juve non eserciti il suo diritto. Detto questo non credo che assisteremo ad una telenovela, entro 24/48 ore si risolverà tutto.


La juve può pagare l'opzione di un milione entro il 31 dicembre...ha tutto il tempo che vuole..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Che dire...complimentoni.
> 
> Io comunque spero che l'operazione vada in porto, francamente il centrocampo necessita di un completo rifacimento e fosse per me investirei tutto lì. Bentancur, Rog, Dahoud, li avrei presi volentieri tutti e 3.


Se, magari. Con bentancur e Dahoud sulle mezzali, ti puoi pure permettere Pornodivo davanti alla difesa.


----------



## BraveHeart (10 Agosto 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 9 milioni... figuriamoci se se lo lasciano scappare



Il Milan ne ha offerti 15, se lo vogliono devono pareggiare l'offerta.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Di Marzio rivela quello che è il nuovo Mr X dell'estate milanista. Grazie al lavoro di tutta la squadra di calciomercato, è venuto a galla quello che è l'obiettivo principale del Milan: Rodrigo Bentancur, talento 19 enne del Boca Juniors. E' lui il calciatore al quale il Milan vuole affidare le chiavi del centrocampo.
> 
> I rossoneri hanno già comunicato al Boca la volontà di acquistarlo e il prezzo è di 15M. Ma, ancora una volta, sulla strada del Milan c'è la Juventus che nell'affare Tevez aveva strappato una opzione proprio su Betancur. E che pertanto, fino alla scadenza dell'opzione (aprile 2017), può pareggiare in qualsiasi momento l'offerta rossonera. Il Boca, infatti, ha già avvisato la Juventus dell'interesse milanista.
> 
> Dunque, altra sfida dopo Pjaca.



Ma è ufficiale questa trattativa ? perché il fatto che la notizia l'abbia riportata Di Marzio (uno dei burattini preferiti del Gallo) mi fa un po' riflettere. Non è che hanno detto a Galliani di far circolare le voci su Berntancur per sviare l'attenzione sul vero obiettivo ? mi sembra infatti strano che non sapessero dell'opzione juventina. Ma forse sono io che li sopravvaluto ...


----------



## IronJaguar (10 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se, magari. Con bentancur e Dahoud sulle mezzali, ti puoi pure permettere Pornodivo davanti alla difesa.



Si sogna appunto 

Però avrei rinunciato a rinforzare tutti gli altri reparti e perdere Bacca pur di avere quei 3 a centrocampo. Manovra che va a velocità doppia, palleggio, dialogo, praticamente cambi la squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> La juve può pagare l'opzione di un milione entro il 31 dicembre...ha tutto il tempo che vuole..


Ma io, sinceramente, non credo che il Boca non possa accettare un'offerta superiore all'opzione della Juve. Quindi, se l'opzione è a 10 e l'offerta del Milan è a 15, penso che il Boca possa accettare l'offerta di quindici milioni. Come dite voi sembra più un prestito con diritto di riscatto da parte della Juve. Quella della Juve è un'opzione, se poi è un'opzione che funziona come un prestito con diritto di riscatto alzo le mani.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma io, sinceramente, non credo che il Boca non possa accettare un'offerta superiore all'opzione della Juve. Quindi, se l'opzione è a 10 e l'offerta del Milan è a 15, penso che il Boca possa accettare l'offerta di quindici milioni. Come dite voi sembra più un prestito con diritto di riscatto da parte della Juve. Quella della Juve è un'opzione, se poi è un'opzione che funziona come un prestito con diritto di riscatto alzo le mani.


Allora che opzione sarebbe se possono accettare tutte le offerte che vogliono??


----------



## Edric (10 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> C'è qualcosa che non torna. Qualcosa che ci sfugge. Non è possibile che quelli del Boca siano così polli da concedere un tale vantaggio su tantissimi giovani promettenti per prendere un vecchietto a fine carriera.



La cosa che non torna è che troppo spesso si continua a *prendere letteramente tutto quello che scrivono i quotidiani* (quando invece come abbiamo visto ci vuole sempre il giusto beneficio di inventario).

Per esempio il corriere dello sport il *13 Luglio 2015* in un articolo titolato *"Juventus le mani sul vivaio del Boca"* riporta il comunicato Juve e scrive che *nel caso di acquisto a titolo definitivo* gli importi sono già stati fissati.

Lo stesso corriere dello sport il *19 Gennaio 2016* (in un articolo dal titolo *"Calciomercato, dalla Spagna: «Juventus beffata, Bentancur va al Real Madrid"*) riporta la notizia, proveniente dalla Spagna, che il Real avrebbe beffato la Juventus e che presto il giovane talento si sarebbe trasferito al Real.

Sempre nello stesso articolo si scrive anche che *il presidente del Boca Daniel Angelici si sarebbe rifutato di firmare il diritto di prelazione a favore dei bianconeri proprio perchè era conscio di avere fra le mani un talento che potenzialmente poteva essere ceduto a un prezzo di tutto rispetto*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Allora che opzione sarebbe se possono accettare tutte le offerte che vogliono??



invece son convinto della tesi di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] 
l'opzione ha senso perchè la Juve l'anno prossimo in mancanza di altre offerte maggiori avrebbe l'opportunità di portarsi a casa il calciatore a un prezzo basso, non avrebbe senso che il Boca si tagli le @@ con un prezzo prestabilito due anni prima dell'eventuale cessione.

Ovviamente l'opzione avrebbe valore anche nel caso che la Juve pareggi l'offerta al rialzo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Agosto 2016)

*Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto uno sforzo superiore alla Juventus offrendo 15 milioni,la Juventus ha l'opzione per il giocatore a 10 milioni da esercitare entro il 2017, questi 5 milioni offerti dal Milan sono per giocare d'anticipo puntando sul fatto che oggi la Juventus ha altre necessità. In tal caso comunque nonostante l'opzione i bianconeri devono pareggiare l'offerta in questo caso di 15 milioni, ora bisogna capire se la Juventus pareggerà l'offerta del Milan magari lasciando il giocatore ancora al Boca fino a Giugno 2017.*


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> La juve può pagare l'opzione di un milione entro il 31 dicembre...ha tutto il tempo che vuole..



Sì ma OGGI se la Juve non ha pagato non ha il diritto di opzione...non so se è chiaro. Il Milan l'offerta (sembra stando ai giornali) l'ha fatta oggi non a dicembre.

Quindi se a oggi non ha pagato deve farlo per attivare l'opzione, ma se il Milan fa l'offerta la Juve o paga i 9.4 milioni al Boca e lo prende, oppure fa decadere l'opzione.

L'opzione di acquisto è sul prezzo non sull'esclusiva.

L'offerta oggi è questa e spero che il Milan abbia dato un ultimatum al Boca, che dalla sua ha tutto l'interesse a mettere fretta alla Juve nella speranza che la Juve faccia cadere l'opzione,


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Allora che opzione sarebbe se possono accettare tutte le offerte che vogliono??


Tra due società senza accordi bisogna imbastire una trattativa; nel caso della Juve, l'opzione significa che l'accordo già c'è e se io pago quella cifra me lo piglio. Tuttavia, se arriva una società che offre più della tua opzione, io lo vendo a loro. Altrimenti, come dicevo, sarebbe un prestito con diritto di riscatto; nel prestito con diritto di riscatto io ho una cifra che se pago mi fa ottenere il giocatore, a prescindere dall'offerta di un'altra società. Quella della Juve è soltanto un'opzione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto uno sforzo superiore alla Juventus offrendo 15 milioni,la Juventus ha l'opzione per il giocatore a 10 milioni da esercitare entro il 2017, questi 5 milioni offerti dal Milan sono per giocare d'anticipo puntando sul fatto che oggi la Juventus ha altre necessità. In tal caso comunque nonostante l'opzione i bianconeri devono pareggiare l'offerta in questo caso di 15 milioni, ora bisogna capire se la Juventus pareggerà l'offerta del Milan magari lasciando il giocatore ancora al Boca fino a Giugno 2017.*



Ovviamente con la Juve di mezzo non sono ottimista, diciamo che l'unica cosa postiva è che se lo vogliono con questa mossa devono comunque sborsare di più.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto uno sforzo superiore alla Juventus offrendo 15 milioni,la Juventus ha l'opzione per il giocatore a 10 milioni da esercitare entro il 2017, questi 5 milioni offerti dal Milan sono per giocare d'anticipo puntando sul fatto che oggi la Juventus ha altre necessità. In tal caso comunque nonostante l'opzione i bianconeri devono pareggiare l'offerta in questo caso di 15 milioni, ora bisogna capire se la Juventus pareggerà l'offerta del Milan magari lasciando il giocatore ancora al Boca fino a Giugno 2017.*


Ora i conti tornano. Da che mondo è mondo, quando ci sono di mezzo le opzioni, significa che, a parità di offerta, la società cedente deve cedere alla squadra con l'opzione. Quindi, adesso, la Juve, per non perdere il giocatore, è costretta a pagare 15 milioni.
Tra l'altro, anche a parità di offerta, non è detto che il giocatore vada alla squadra con l'opzione, perché dipende dalla volontà del calciatore; tuttavia questo appunto credo sia inutile, perché se si interpellerà Bentancur, finirà sicuramente per voler andare alla Juve.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Sì ma OGGI se la Juve non ha pagato non ha il diritto di opzione...non so se è chiaro. Il Milan l'offerta (sembra stando ai giornali) l'ha fatta oggi non a dicembre.
> 
> Quindi se a oggi non ha pagato deve farlo per attivare l'opzione, ma se il Milan fa l'offerta la Juve o paga i 9.4 milioni al Boca e lo prende, oppure fa decadere l'opzione.
> 
> ...


sai che difficoltà a pagare un milione entro stasera e bloccarlo...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto uno sforzo superiore alla Juventus offrendo 15 milioni,la Juventus ha l'opzione per il giocatore a 10 milioni da esercitare entro il 2017, questi 5 milioni offerti dal Milan sono per giocare d'anticipo puntando sul fatto che oggi la Juventus ha altre necessità. In tal caso comunque nonostante l'opzione i bianconeri devono pareggiare l'offerta in questo caso di 15 milioni, ora bisogna capire se la Juventus pareggerà l'offerta del Milan magari lasciando il giocatore ancora al Boca fino a Giugno 2017.*



Come avevo appena scritto  è la logica che lo dice


----------



## kollaps (10 Agosto 2016)

La situazione è questa.
La Juventus può pagare ENTRO IL 31/12/2016 un milione di euro per avere un'opzione d'acquisto su Bentancur --> una volta pagato il milione di euro, il contratto definitivo è solamente da firmare in quanto è già stato redatto a suo tempo (9,4 milioni restanti)

Terzo incomodo (Milan): Se il Milan offre domattina 15 milioni al Boca Juniors cosa succede??

La juventus non ha evidentemente ancora pagato il milione per avere l'opzione poichè mancano ancora 4 mesi alla scadenza del termine ed il milan si è inserito.
Il boca juniors ha informato della proposta la juventus che ora deve decidere se effettuare su bentancurt un investimento da 10 milioni (1 ora + 9 l'anno prossimo) per avere il giocatore DALL'ANNO PROSSIMO oppure lasciarlo al milan.
La situazione per me è questa, vedremo come finirà.


----------



## IronJaguar (10 Agosto 2016)

Ecco ora i conti tornano sembrava troppo strano che avessero dato quel tipo di opzione totale, contro ogni logica dato che bloccava i giocatori per un intero biennio praticamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> La situazione è questa.
> La Juventus può pagare ENTRO IL 31/12/2016 un milione di euro per avere un'opzione d'acquisto su Bentancur --> una volta pagato il milione di euro, il contratto definitivo è solamente da firmare in quanto è già stato redatto a suo tempo (9,4 milioni restanti)
> 
> Terzo incomodo (Milan): Se il Milan offre domattina 15 milioni al Boca Juniors cosa succede??
> ...


No, credo che la situazione sia come scrive Pedullà.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ora i conti tornano. Da che mondo è mondo, quando ci sono di mezzo le opzioni, significa che, a parità di offerta, la società cedente deve cedere alla squadra con l'opzione. *Quindi, adesso, la Juve, per non perdere il giocatore, è costretta a pagare 15 milioni.*
> Tra l'altro, anche a parità di offerta, *non è detto che il giocatore vada alla squadra con l'opzione, perché dipende dalla volontà del calciatore;* tuttavia questo appunto credo sia inutile, perché se si interpellerà Bentancur, finirà sicuramente per voler andare alla Juve.


E dopo queste due dichiarazioni in grassetto ti richiedo: che senso ha questa opzione?? mi pare ovvio che sia un prestito con riscatto fissato con acconto di 1 mil.da versare entro il 31 dicembre.


----------



## marcokaka (10 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> La situazione è questa.
> La Juventus può pagare ENTRO IL 31/12/2016 un milione di euro per avere un'opzione d'acquisto su Bentancur --> una volta pagato il milione di euro, il contratto definitivo è solamente da firmare in quanto è già stato redatto a suo tempo (9,4 milioni restanti)
> 
> Terzo incomodo (Milan): Se il Milan offre domattina 15 milioni al Boca Juniors cosa succede??
> ...



Scusami ma Pedullá dice un altra cosa: 
"...In tal caso comunque nonostante l'opzione i bianconeri devono pareggiare l'offerta in questo caso di 15 milioni, ora bisogna capire se la Juventus pareggerà l'offerta del Milan magari lasciando il giocatore ancora al Boca fino a Giugno 2017"


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma io, sinceramente, non credo che il Boca non possa accettare un'offerta superiore all'opzione della Juve. Quindi, se l'opzione è a 10 e l'offerta del Milan è a 15, penso che il Boca possa accettare l'offerta di quindici milioni. Come dite voi sembra più un prestito con diritto di riscatto da parte della Juve. Quella della Juve è un'opzione, se poi è un'opzione che funziona come un prestito con diritto di riscatto alzo le mani.



Allora se la Juve oggi fa un bonifico di 10.4 milioni si porta a casa il giocatore il 1 luglio 2017. 

Quindi c'è poco da fare. 

Il gioco che dovrebbe fare il Milan è "Ciao Boca, ci piace Bentancurm ti offriamo 15 milioni ma l'offerta scade tra 24 ore"

"Sì signor Milan ma la Juve ha l'opzione"

"Non mi interessa, o accetti entro 24 ore o i 15 milioni li do ad altre squadre sudamericane"

Il Boca chiama la Juve "il Milan offre 15 milioni per Bentancur, che fate, ci fate il bonifico entro 24 ore altrimenti rinunciare all'opzione?"

"Dateci 36 ore"

"No ne avete 24 altrimenti perdiamo 6 milioni...sbrigatevi"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E dopo queste due dichiarazioni in grassetto ti richiedo: che senso ha questa opzione?? mi pare ovvio che sia un prestito con riscatto fissato con acconto di 1 mil.da versare entro il 31 dicembre.





naliM77 ha scritto:


> Allora se la Juve oggi fa un bonifico di 10.4 milioni si porta a casa il giocatore il 1 luglio 2017.
> 
> Quindi c'è poco da fare.
> 
> ...



Il senso dell'opzione è che noi due società abbiamo già l'accordo su tutto, quindi se io verso la cifra prestabilita mi piglio il giocatore.
Tra due società senza opzione ci dev'essere trattativa. Qual è il vantaggio della Juve dall'opzione? Il vantaggio è che la Juve può pagare alla stessa cifra pattuita due anni fa un calciatore che sta crescendo esponenzialmente ed ora vale di più, mentre senza opzione, con trattativa da fare oggi, il Boca non gli avrebbe mai ceduto il giocatore a 10 milioni. Questo significa opzione, almeno fino a quando una società non offrirà più della Juventus.


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> sai che difficoltà a pagare un milione entro stasera e bloccarlo...



Per me tu mi troll i. ..non ci posso credere.

Il Milan OGGI offre 15 milioni quindi la Juve oggi o sgancia 10.4 milioni (tra opzione è cartellino) o rinuncia.

Dico oggi perché spero che il Milan abbia messo fretta al Boca e quindi alla Juve, quindi senza dire "vi diamo 10 giorni"...


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Allora se la Juve oggi fa un bonifico di 10.4 milioni si porta a casa il giocatore il 1 luglio 2017.
> 
> Quindi c'è poco da fare.
> 
> ...


Gli basta pagare l'opzione di 1 mil. e il restante fra 8 mesi....


----------



## kollaps (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Allora se la Juve oggi fa un bonifico di 10.4 milioni si porta a casa il giocatore il 1 luglio 2017.
> 
> Quindi c'è poco da fare.
> 
> ...



Per me è come dice Nalim77 che probabilmente è riuscito a spiegarlo meglio di me 
La juve se paga un milione domani deve versarne solamente altri 9,5...i 15 lasciano il tempo che trovano.
La domanda è se la juve vorrà investire 10 e passa milioni su questo giocatore.
Quello che dice Pedullà ha senso, ma non credo sia totalmente esatto...anche perchè secondo la sua logica, se la juve pareggia prende il giocatore domattina visto che l'opzione va a farsi benedire.
Però dice che arriva l'anno prossimo 
Rimango convinto della mia tesi e sono positivo sul giocatore perchè penso che il milan abbia già sondato la volontà della juve.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Per me tu mi troll i. ..non ci posso credere.
> 
> Il Milan OGGI offre 15 milioni quindi la Juve oggi o sgancia 10.4 milioni (tra opzione è cartellino) o rinuncia.
> 
> Dico oggi perché spero che il Milan abbia messo fretta al Boca e quindi alla Juve, quindi senza dire "vi diamo 10 giorni"...


Non ti rispondo nemmeno più...fino a ieri mihai rotto ripetutamente le balls che non si faceva mercato e non dovevo illudermi e ora mi dici che trollo ahahaha...che personaggio...


----------



## kollaps (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Gli basta pagare l'opzione di 1 mil. e il restante fra 8 mesi....



Se paga 1 ed esercita l'opzione, è obbligata a versare gli altri 9.5
Essendosi inserito il milan, la juve non ha più campo libero perciò deve decidere se versare 1+9.5 e sborsare 10 milioni circa per questo giocatore oppure lasciarlo andare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Per me tu mi troll i. ..non ci posso credere.
> 
> Il Milan OGGI offre 15 milioni quindi la Juve oggi o sgancia 10.4 milioni (tra opzione è cartellino) o rinuncia.
> 
> Dico oggi perché spero che il Milan abbia messo fretta al Boca e quindi alla Juve, quindi senza dire "vi diamo 10 giorni"...





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Gli basta pagare l'opzione di 1 mil. e il restante fra 8 mesi....





kollaps ha scritto:


> Per me è come dice Nalim77 che probabilmente è riuscito a spiegarlo meglio di me
> La juve se paga un milione domani deve versarne solamente altri 9,5...i 15 lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> La domanda è se la juve vorrà investire 10 e passa milioni su questo giocatore.
> Quello che dice Pedullà ha senso, ma non credo sia totalmente esatto...anche perchè secondo la sua logica, se la juve pareggia prende il giocatore domattina visto che l'opzione va a farsi benedire.
> ...



La Juve deve pareggiare l'offerta del Milan, punto


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Agosto 2016)

Quindi se domani il Real ne offre 50, la Juve se lo porta a casa per 10?
Secondo me, state facendo diventare troppa stupida una società come il boca ...


----------



## Isao (10 Agosto 2016)

E' un'ora che parlate tutti come se qualcuno di voi qui sapesse un briciolo di qualcosa. Forse nemmeno il giocatore sa com'è la cosa ma qui c'è gente che zittisce gli altri dicendo che la Juve deve pagare un milione punto e basta. Boh.


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Gli basta pagare l'opzione di 1 mil. e il restante fra 8 mesi....



No...e se poi tra 8 mesi la Juve ci ripensa? La Juve o paga oggi o non prende nulla. Il Boca può vendere il giocatore a chi vuole, l'unica cosa è che alla Juve DEVE venderlo al prezzo concordato.

Quello che dice Pedullà è la "Prelazione " cioè a parità di offerta il giocatore va da chi ha quel diritto (all'inizio avevo fatto confusione anche io senza aver letto il comunicato). L'opzione d'acquisto a prezzo concordato è un'opzione che si paga e nonostante le offerte degli altri ti permette di acquistare a quanto è scritto nel contratto. È chiaro però che fino alla scadenza dell'opzione se uno arriva, offre di più, e chi ha l'opzione non la esercita perché in quel momento non ha i soldi per farlo, l'opzione decade e tanti saluti.


----------



## Kaw (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti:
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto uno sforzo superiore alla Juventus offrendo 15 milioni,la Juventus ha l'opzione per il giocatore a 10 milioni da esercitare entro il 2017, questi 5 milioni offerti dal Milan sono per giocare d'anticipo puntando sul fatto che oggi la Juventus ha altre necessità. In tal caso comunque nonostante l'opzione i bianconeri devono pareggiare l'offerta in questo caso di 15 milioni, ora bisogna capire se la Juventus pareggerà l'offerta del Milan magari lasciando il giocatore ancora al Boca fino a Giugno 2017.
> 
> ...


Sta Juve sempre in mezzo eh...
Comunque non conosco minimamente il giocatore, se dovessimo prenderlo (ma con la Juve di mezzo mi sa che prendiamo un'altra pizza in faccia) spero sia buono. Avremmo troppo bisogno di un centrocampista decente...


----------



## Aragorn (10 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto uno sforzo superiore alla Juventus offrendo 15 milioni,la Juventus ha l'opzione per il giocatore a 10 milioni da esercitare entro il 2017, questi 5 milioni offerti dal Milan sono per giocare d'anticipo puntando sul fatto che oggi la Juventus ha altre necessità. In tal caso comunque nonostante l'opzione i bianconeri devono pareggiare l'offerta in questo caso di 15 milioni, ora bisogna capire se la Juventus pareggerà l'offerta del Milan magari lasciando il giocatore ancora al Boca fino a Giugno 2017.*



Stando al comunicato può effettivamente sembrare che la Juve possa prenderlo quando voglia alla cifra stabilita l'anno scorso, ma onestamente questa lettura di Pedullà mi sembra molto più verosimile. I gobbi possono sì bloccare la trattativa ogni volta che vogliono, a patto però di pareggiare l'offerta del concorrente.


----------



## Edric (10 Agosto 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> E' un'ora che parlate tutti come se qualcuno di voi qui sapesse un briciolo di qualcosa. Forse nemmeno il giocatore sa com'è la cosa ma qui c'è gente che zittisce gli altri dicendo che la Juve deve pagare un milione punto e basta. Boh.



Su una trattativa di cui non abbiamo ancora nessuna "foto con pranzo" tra l'altro.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Agosto 2016)

Per quel poco che conta, io l'ho interpretata come [MENTION=2707]naliM77[/MENTION]: se la Juve paga il milione, "attiva" la clausola per poter pagare il giocatore 9 milioni.
Se non paga quel milione, niente clausola.

Quello che mi chiedo è: che deadline può fissare il Boca? Non credo la Juve possa rinviare fino al 31 dicembre...


----------



## markjordan (10 Agosto 2016)

quanto casino x un offerta che forse neanche esiste , puo' pure essere una trollata di skyjuve
troppo giovane , ne abbiamo gia' due cosi' , ci serve una certezza
vedremo


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Io sto parlando del caso specifico che riguarda Bentancur, i danni che ha fatto Galliani sono infiniti e questo lo so benissimo anche io.



Anche questo caso specifico riguarda quanto scritto sopra. Siamo bloccati nell'attesa che il Boca si decida perché attende un rilancio della Juventus, che avendo un'opzione (anche se per il prossimo anno) è stata chiamata in causa lo stesso. Quindi dovremo sperare che la Juventus ci faccia il favore, mettendosi in una situazione di credito morale con noi. Magari il prossimo giocatore ci tiriamo indietro. Invece di costruire noi una simile relazione negli anni, visto che il miglior dirigente del mondo conosce tutti ed é stimato da tutti, partendo da una situazione di vantaggio, l'ha fatto la Juventus, che veniva dalla retrocessione e dall'onta del calcio scommesse. A lui lo chiamano solo quando c'è da mangiare. Strano vero?


----------



## Luca_Taz (10 Agosto 2016)

secondo me il contratto di Messi ha meno clausole di sto qua....


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> No...
> 
> Io ieri dicevo che l'unico modo che ci fosse di fare mercato era che Fininvest rinunciasse ad una parte dei 520 milioni cash.
> 
> ...



Se tu credi che Berlusconi abbia rinunciato a 23 mil( non 15, dimentichi Gomez) sono altrettanti fatti tuoi...di almeno dubbia veridicità.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Stando al comunicato può effettivamente sembrare che la Juve possa prenderlo quando voglia alla cifra stabilita l'anno scorso, ma onestamente questa lettura di Pedullà mi sembra molto più verosimile. I gobbi possono sì bloccare la trattativa ogni volta che vogliono, a patto però di pareggiare l'offerta del concorrente.



Allora non sarebbe un opzione ma una semplice trattativa di mercato tra 2 club dove decide il calciatore dove andare...


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> quanto casino x un offerta che forse neanche esiste , puo' pure essere una trollata di skyjuve
> troppo giovane , ne abbiamo gia' due cosi' , ci serve una certezza
> vedremo



Alla trollata di Sky penso anche io. Cerco solo di spiegare la differenza tra opzione è prelazione 

La prima ha già il prezzo al suo interno, la seconda no.

Però o la Juve esercita il diritto adesso, oppure si attacca, perché il Boca ha oggi i presunti 15 milioni sul tavolo non a marzo.

L'interesse a chiudere è tutto in capo al Boca che spero per noi (nel caso la trattativa fosse vera) abbia ricevuto un ultimatum anche da noi


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

*Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare. 

Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*


----------



## BraveHeart (10 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Se paga 1 ed esercita l'opzione, è obbligata a versare gli altri 9.5
> Essendosi inserito il milan, la juve non ha più campo libero perciò deve decidere se versare 1+9.5 e sborsare 10 milioni circa per questo giocatore oppure lasciarlo andare.



Ragazzi ma rispondete a caso?
Avete letto le dichiarazioni di Pedullà riportate da un utente?
Non vorrei dire che avevo ragione ma.....avevo ragione!
Il Milan ha offerto 15, dunque se la Juve lo vuole deve pagare 15. Punto. Non c'è altro da aggiungere


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*



La juve può farsi sentire quanto gli pare...o paga subito o si attacca.

Spero nell'ultimatum "stretto" da parte del Milan


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*


Il senso dell'opzione è questo: se così stanno le cose non esiste nessuna opzione.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto uno sforzo superiore alla Juventus offrendo 15 milioni,la Juventus ha l'opzione per il giocatore a 10 milioni da esercitare entro il 2017, questi 5 milioni offerti dal Milan sono per giocare d'anticipo puntando sul fatto che oggi la Juventus ha altre necessità. In tal caso comunque nonostante l'opzione i bianconeri devono pareggiare l'offerta in questo caso di 15 milioni, ora bisogna capire se la Juventus pareggerà l'offerta del Milan magari lasciando il giocatore ancora al Boca fino a Giugno 2017.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*




Quotate le notizie.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma rispondete a caso?
> Avete letto le dichiarazioni di Pedullà riportate da un utente?
> Non vorrei dire che avevo ragione ma.....avevo ragione!
> Il Milan ha offerto 15, dunque se la Juve lo vuole deve pagare 15. Punto. Non c'è altro da aggiungere



Ma chi ? Lo stesso Pedullà che fino a due fa straparlava di Lucas Romero ?


----------



## BraveHeart (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Allora non sarebbe un opzione ma una semplice trattativa di mercato tra 2 club dove decide il calciatore dove andare...


Assolutamente no! Se fosse una normale trattativa il Milan se lo sarebbe già portato a casa il calciatore. Dal momento che invece esiste questa opzione, il Boca ha giustamente contattato la Juve per informarla dell'offerta del Milan. Se la Juve pareggia l'offerta de lo porta a casa, non è una normale trattativa.


----------



## BraveHeart (10 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma chi ? Lo stesso Pedullà che fino a due fa straparlava di Lucas Romero ?



Non c'entra nulla la veridicità del giornalista, qua si tratta solo di conoscere come funziona l'opzione su un calciatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Vabbe'.Comunque anche se fosse il fantomatico ds in incognito,ci ha esposti all'ennesima figura di melma.Quindi un altro incapace,nel caso.


E' sicuro che non lo prendiamo. Perchè non mi pare...


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no! Se fosse una normale trattativa il Milan se lo sarebbe già portato a casa il calciatore. Dal momento che invece esiste questa opzione, il Boca ha giustamente contattato la Juve per informarla dell'offerta del Milan. *Se la Juve pareggia l'offerta de lo porta a casa, non è una normale trattativa.*



Se la Juve pareggia l'offerta non si porta a casa un bel nulla perchè conta la volontà del calciatore.Diverso il discorso sull'opzione con riscatto concordato che implicherebbe il fatto che il giocatore sia già a conoscenza del contratto e in pratica sarebbe stato bloccato.


----------



## kollaps (10 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma chi ? Lo stesso Pedullà che fino a due fa straparlava di Lucas Romero ?



Appunto.
Non prendiamo per oro colato quello che dice la stampa...il post che ho scritto è un mio pensiero ed è basato su un documento ufficiale.
Pedullà può dire quello che vuole, ma il suo discorso non si regge molto in piedi: "la juve deve pareggiare 15 adesso, ma lo prende il prossimo anno"
In base a cosa? 
Se lo prende il prossimo anno è perchè paga subito quel milione che fa scattare l'opzione.
Se dopo l'offerta del Milan il discorso con il boca si annulla e deve pagare 15 lo prende adesso, non a giugno 2017

Detto questo, chiudo la discussione, sperando che il milan prenda Bentancur...di clausole, controclausole, rialzi e terrorismo mediatico ne ho abbastanza


----------



## Aragorn (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Allora non sarebbe un opzione ma una semplice trattativa di mercato tra 2 club dove decide il calciatore dove andare...



Stiamo parlando di un ragazzino di 19 anni che deve ancora dimostrare tutto, noi ci punteremmo solo perché siamo dei disperati che hanno un centrocampo osceno. Molte altre società ci penserebbero due volte prima di investire oltre 10 milioni. Se entro marzo 2017 il ragazzo dà segnali di crescita e allo stesso tempo nessuno ha ancora fatto offerte importanti (come può essere la nostra di 15) il vantaggio della Juve consisteva nel poterlo prelevare a 9 (quando magari il Boca, in condizioni normali, avrebbe potuto già chiederti di più o addirittura aspettare un altro anno per scatenare un'asta). Io almeno la vedo così, ma per il momento sono solo ipotesi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*



Ogni volta è un parto....


----------



## BraveHeart (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> [/B]
> Se la Juve pareggia l'offerta non si porta a casa un bel nulla perchè conta la volontà del calciatore.Diverso il discorso sull'opzione con riscatto concordato che implicherebbe il fatto che il giocatore sia già a conoscenza del contratto e in pratica sarebbe stato bloccato.



Certamente conta la volontà del giocatore. Avevo omesso questo particolare solo per concentrarmi sul fatto che la Juve non è che se lo può portare a casa a 9 milioni come molti sostenevano, tutto qui.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*



Così ha un senso logico!


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

scusate ragazzi, ma davvero fate? abbiamo un comunicato ufficiale! quello non mente, la juve è una società quotata in borsa....
Boh io non capisco tutti questi problemi e intrecci assurdi che stanno facendo skyjuve,pedullà e co.....
E' semplice...


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*



La Juve non rompesse.


----------



## BELOUFA (10 Agosto 2016)

Quante cajate....per un ragazzo che non si calava nessuno fino a 3 ore fa, che tristezza.


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> scusate ragazzi, ma davvero fate? abbiamo un comunicato ufficiale! quello non mente, la juve è una società quotata in borsa....
> Boh io non capisco tutti questi problemi e intrecci assurdi che stanno facendo skyjuve,pedullà e co.....
> E' semplice...



I giornalisti si dimostrano solo ignoranti.

La juve o paga oggi 9.4 milioni e tessera il giocatore il 1 luglio 2017 (con il rischio che nel frattempo si spacchi ) o oggi rinuncia all'opzione.

Le due situazioni che si possono creare sono solo e soltanto queste.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Ma trovare un ragazzo talentuoso senza tutti sti casini attorno no?


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di un ragazzino di 19 anni che deve ancora dimostrare tutto, noi ci punteremmo solo perché siamo dei disperati che hanno un centrocampo osceno. Molte altre società ci penserebbero due volte prima di investire oltre 10 milioni. Se entro marzo 2017 il ragazzo dà segnali di crescita e allo stesso tempo nessuno ha ancora fatto offerte importanti (come può essere la nostra di 15) il vantaggio della Juve consisteva nel poterlo prelevare a 9 (quando magari il Boca, in condizioni normali, avrebbe potuto già chiederti di più o addirittura aspettare un altro anno per scatenare un'asta). Io almeno la vedo così, ma per il momento sono solo ipotesi.


In tal caso non serviva mettere nessuna opzione,facevano la loro offerta(che poteva essere anche inferiore) e Amen...
L'esistenza di un opzione di 9 mil.fa capire che sia stato bloccato a quella cifra..per me questa è la cosa più logica.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> I giornalisti si dimostrano solo ignoranti.
> 
> La juve o paga oggi 9.4 milioni e tessera il giocatore il 1 luglio 2017 (con il rischio che nel frattempo si spacchi ) o oggi rinuncia all'opzione.
> 
> Le due situazioni che si possono creare sono solo e soltanto queste.



ma infatti la stampa ultimamente pessima, mamma mia.. nemmeno l'abc.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> I giornalisti si dimostrano solo ignoranti.
> 
> La juve o paga oggi 9.4 milioni e tessera il giocatore il 1 luglio 2017 (con il rischio che nel frattempo si spacchi ) o oggi rinuncia all'opzione.
> 
> Le due situazioni che si possono creare sono solo e soltanto queste.



Ma son le stesse cose che dico anche io mannaggia


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E poi foto di Bentancur con la maglia della Juventus.



Così Sky Sport può fare i servizi del tipo: "Ma quale Pobbà, è Bentaboom che vale 140 milioni, alle 16:30 non perdetevi lo speciale Bentacur vs Xavi" 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, a prescindere da tutto, ci siamo andati ad invischiare in una situazione francamente evitabile.



Per una volta che stavamo prendendo un giocatore senza cene, dichiarazioni patetiche in stile "Mr X ha gli occhi cerulei" e buffonate varie... 



Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Non c'è da preoccuparsi, tra poco saranno i giorni del Condor...



Speriamo che arrivino i bracconieri.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*



*Quotate le news.*


----------



## George Weah (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*



Il giocatore sembra veramente interessante, peccato aver creato l'ennesimo giallo di mercato. Comunque il target di giocatori che stiamo prendendo o a cui ci stiamo interessando, fa ben sperare per il futuro.


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Quel gobbo è riuscito a farci fare un'altra figuraccia e a subire una nuova umiliazione dai carcerati.Ma quando sparisce?



Comunque vada con Bentancur, non si può rimproverare il Milan per provarci.

In altri tempi si andava sui soliti noti di Galliani, Preziosi e procuratori amici.


----------



## VonVittel (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*



Questi diritti di prelazione sono dei cancri nel calcio. 
Rappresentano una via indiretta per bloccare una ventina di giocatori senza tesserarli ufficialmente.
Addirittura quando l'Inter voleva prendere Berardi, i gobbi hanno bloccato l'inserimento dei nati tardi, senza pero azzardarsi a comprarlo. 
È un sistema mafioso per controllare i giocatori senza spendere un euro. E questo è uno schifo.
Seguendo principi morali, o la Juve lo compra per tenerselo, o lo lascia e basta.
Invece questi possono tranquillmente prenderlo a 10 mln, per poi lasciarlo al Boca e beffandoci senza problemi.
Bravi loro a sfruttare queste situazioni, trovando per primi i giocatori e bloccandoli subito.
E ora dobbiamo "avere il permesso di Marotta" per fare mercato


----------



## taarabt85 (10 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Questi diritti di prelazione sono dei cancri nel calcio.
> Rappresentano una via indiretta per bloccare una ventina di giocatori senza tesserarli ufficialmente.
> Addirittura quando l'Inter voleva prendere Berardi, i gobbi hanno bloccato l'inserimento dei nati tardi, senza pero azzardarsi a comprarlo.
> È un sistema mafioso per controllare i giocatori senza spendere un euro. E questo è uno schifo.
> ...



e mi auguro che la nuova proprietà metta velocemente uno stop a tutto questo


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*



skyjuve che tenta di trollare..


----------



## Aragorn (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*





martinmilan ha scritto:


> In tal caso non serviva mettere nessuna opzione,facevano la loro offerta(che poteva essere anche inferiore) e Amen...
> L'esistenza di un opzione di 9 mil.fa capire che sia stato bloccato a quella cifra..per me questa è la cosa più logica.



Come sarebbe a dire non serviva nessuna opzione ? con quest'opzione il Boca è obbligato a venderlo alla Juve a quella cifra, altrimenti avrebbe tranquillamente potuto chiedere di più o non venderlo proprio. Comunque il comunicato bianconero per Vadala parla di *acquisizione a titolo temporaneo* mentre per Bentacur *acquisizione dei diritti di opzione per l'acquisizione a titolo definitivo*, ma io, da ignorante in materia, non so cosa comporta il diritto di opzione in caso di presenza di un'offerta superiore sia per il club che per il giocatore. Se come dite voi, che sicuramente ne sapete più di me (non che ci voglia molto ) non cambia nulla, è evidente che non ce lo lasceranno mai ed è meglio pensare ad altro.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Come sarebbe a dire non serviva nessuna opzione ? con quest'opzione il Boca è obbligato a venderlo alla Juve a quella cifra, altrimenti avrebbe tranquillamente potuto chiedere di più o non venderlo proprio. Comunque il comunicato bianconero per Vadala parla di *acquisizione a titolo temporaneo* mentre per Bentacur *acquisizione dei diritti di opzione per l'acquisizione a titolo definitivo*, ma io, da ignorante in materia, non so cosa comporta il diritto di opzione in caso di presenza di un'offerta superiore sia per il club che per il giocatore. Se come dite voi, che sicuramente ne sapete più di me (non che ci voglia molto ) non cambia nulla, è evidente che non ce lo lasceranno mai ed è meglio pensare ad altro.



ovvio è così. Altrimenti non sarebbe più un opzione d'acquisto ma una prelazione...ergo se loro versano un mln è finita, con buona pace di skyjuveschifo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2016)

Appena ho avuto 5 minuti mi sono letto il comunicato della Juventus e ho elaborato un mio pensiero :

Secondo il comunicato la Juve ha acquistato il diritto di opzione per acquisto a titolo definitivo *a partire* dalla stagione 2017/2018, a fronte di un corrispettivo di 1 milione di euro da pagare entro il 31/12/2016 per ogni calciatore di cui si acquista l'opzione. *La Juventus ha la possibilità di esercitare l'opzione* (a cifre stabilite) entro Aprile 2017 se paga il milione entro il 31/12/2016. 

Vi faccio notare due cose. La prima è che prima del 2017/2018 la Juve non può portare a casa il ragazzo alla cifra pattuita. Secondo la Juve pagando un milione non è obbligata in alcun modo a pagare la cifra concordata, ma ha il diritto di farlo entro Aprile 2017. 

Reputo anche improbabile se non impossibile che la Juve paghi un milione obbligando il Boca a tenere fuori dal mercato il ragazzo fino al 2017 , è una cosa che nel diritto non esiste ed è illegale.

Quindi la Juve sta acquistando la possibilità di pagare nel 2017 il ragazzo 10 milioni e di essere avvisata se qualcuno fa delle richieste. 

Quindi la situazione è la seguente:

1) La Juve paga 1 milione, se nel 2017 vuole il ragazzo a 10 milioni lo prende e se anche gli altri offrissero di più nessuno può farci nulla.
2) La Juve paga 1 milione, ma ADESSO arriva il Milan ed offre 15. La Juve deve essere avvisata, se vogliono il ragazzo subito devono pareggiare l'offerta perchè siamo ancora nella stagione 2016/2017 e l'opzione non è ancora valida , ma è valida solo la prelazione.
3) La Juve non paga 1 milione, deve essere avvisata perchè entro il 31/12/2016 ha il diritto di farlo. In ogni caso il Boca è libero di accettare altre offerte se la Juve si tira indietro.


----------



## MasterGorgo (10 Agosto 2016)

Comunque ai ladri un piccolo led si sarà acceso, 
Tra calusole e rilanci bisogna farli spendere bene se vogliono prendere dei talenti, basta con Milan e Juve non fanno aste...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*



.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Appena ho avuto 5 minuti mi sono letto il comunicato della Juventus e ho elaborato un mio pensiero :
> 
> Secondo il comunicato la Juve ha acquistato il diritto di opzione per acquisto a titolo definitivo *a partire* dalla stagione 2017/2018, a fronte di un corrispettivo di 1 milione di euro da pagare entro il 31/12/2016 per ogni calciatore di cui si acquista l'opzione. *La Juventus ha la possibilità di esercitare l'opzione* (a cifre stabilite) entro Aprile 2017 se paga il milione entro il 31/12/2016.
> 
> ...



no. Se mi dici dove si parla di prelazione per questo anno ti darò ragione, ma non è così purtroppo. I comunicati non vanno interpretati ma letti. L'opzione di acquisto e non prelazione scatta non appena versano un mln di euro. Pagabile a partire 2017. Altrimenti non avrebbe nemmeno senso pagare un mln ora per farselo sfuggire dal milan a 15.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*



.


----------



## kipstar (10 Agosto 2016)

cmq ...non lo conosco e ho guardato qualche video.... non mi pare un regista basso....o un metronomo....uno alla pirlo per intenderci....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no. Se mi dici dove si parla di prelazione per questo anno ti darò ragione, ma non è così purtroppo. I comunicati non vanno interpretati ma letti. L'opzione di acquisto e non prelazione scatta non appena versano un mln di euro. Pagabile a partire 2017. Altrimenti non avrebbe nemmeno senso pagare un mln ora per farselo sfuggire dal milan a 15.



Non esiste che la Juve paga ora un milione e impedisce al Boca di metterlo sul mercato fino a che decide nel 2017 se prenderlo o no. Nel comunicato si parla di possibilità di esercitare anche pagando 1 milione. Con quel milione sta solo bloccando il prezzo se eventualmente nessuno lo prende prima e se nel 2017 il prezzo sale.

Questa ipotesi di cui parli si chiama prestito con diritto di riscatto e non è questo il caso.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non esiste che la Juve paga ora un milione e impedisce al Boca di metterlo sul mercato fino a che decide nel 2017 se prenderlo o no. Nel comunicato si parla di possibilità di esercitare anche pagando 1 milione. Con quel milione sta solo bloccando il prezzo se eventualmente nessuno lo prende prima e se nel 2017 il prezzo sale.
> 
> Questa ipotesi di cui parli si chiama prestito con diritto di riscatto e non è questo il caso.



non voglio continuare la discussione, per evitare di andare ot. Comunque sei liberissimo di pensarla diversamente ci mancherebbe...il problema è il comunicato che dice questo non io...


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*



.


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan sta spingendo tanto. La Juventus, avendo appreso la notizia, si sta facendo sentire col Boca. Vedremo se i bianconeri decideranno di rilanciare.
> 
> Il senso dell'opzione è questo: di fronte ad una nuova offerta, il Boca deve chiamare la Juve e chiedere se la vuole pareggiare.*



Vi state facendo troppi castelli 

Allora...leggendo bene TUTTO il comunicato della Juve mi sembra di capire alcune cose:

1)La Juve cedeva Tevez per 6.5 milioni che il Boca avrebbe pagato entro 15 dicembre 2016.

2)La Juve prendeva in prestito Vadala per 2 anni e doveva pagare 3.5 milioni il 31 dicembre 2016.

3) Il Boca concedeva alla Juve la possibilità di attivare l'opzione pagando 1 milione di euro per ognuno di 3 giocatori tra i quali appunto Bentancour entro il 31 dicembre.

Ora il punto è questo: Se andate a fare la somma delle cifre dell'affare, si vede benissimo che i 6.5 di Tevez la Juve non li ha incassa, perchè appunto ne dovrebbe pagare altrettanti entro il 31 dicembre (3.5 sicuri, quelli di Vadala, gli altri 3, li pagherà solo se troverà i giocatori interessanti).

Ora mi viene da pensare, che il Boca non avendo ancora pagato Tevez, probabilmente NON ha ancora incassato l'opzione dalla Juve, quindi in teoria NON c'è ancora nessuna opzione sul giocatore.

Il Boca, quindi, probabilmente ha chiamato la Juve solo per dirle

"stiamo vendendo Bentacur al Milan per 15 milioni come facciamo?"

E dalla Juve, visto che NON hanno ancora pagato nulla avranno risposto "Bhè il 15 dicembre ci date i 6.5 milioni di tevez e noi vi paghiamo Vadala ed ventualmente le altre 2 opzioni"

Al Boca, probabilmente non vorranno tirar fuori un centesimo, perchè l'accordo era che Tevez sarebbe andato gratis al Boca, in cambio di opzioni da pagare con i soldi di Tevez, ma che la Juve a questo punto non vorrà più pagare e pretenderà i soldi dagli argentini.

Perchè se anche fosse, lo ripeto, la Juve ha una sola possibilità di soffiare il giocatore al Milan (a patto che il giocatore accetti), cioè pagare subito 10.4 milioni e lasciare il giocatore 1 anno in Argentina (perchè quello dice ciò che è scritto nel comunicato), altrimenti, rinuncerebbe all'opzione ed il Boca dovrebbe pagare loro 1 milione di euro (almeno...o forse 3). In poche paroel è vero che il Milan pagherebbe Bentancur 15 milioni, ma probabilmente 3 di questi, il 15 dicembre, finiranno nelle tasche della Juve.

Boh...spero di essermi spiegato bene. Credo che il motivo della telefonata Boca-Juve sia stato quello di trovare un accordo per quei 3 milioni delle opzioni da pagare da parte della Juve, che i nquesto caso rischiano di non essere pagati.


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

Mi spiego ancora meglio: *PROBABILMENTE*oggi NON c'è alcuna opzione (anche la juve lo sa) credo che la telefonata serva solo a chiedere alla Juve di rispettare il "patto d'onore" del Tevez gratis al Boca e quindi che rinunci a Bentancur e il Boca gli concederà un'opzione per un altro giocatore...


----------



## MasterGorgo (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Vi state facendo troppi castelli
> 
> Allora...leggendo bene TUTTO il comunicato della Juve mi sembra di capire alcune cose:
> 
> ...



Tutto corretto solo che per il solo betancour non saranno 3m ma 1m.
Se la juve rinuncia il milan versa 15m , 1m va alla juve (o altra prelazione boca)
Altrimenti la juve se vuole conferma l'opzione e pagherà solo la quota del 2017


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Tutto corretto solo che per il solo betancour non saranno 3m ma 1m.
> Se la juve rinuncia il milan versa 15m , 1m va alla juve (o altra prelazione boca)
> Altrimenti la juve se vuole conferma l'opzione e pagherà solo la quota del 2017



magari gli altri due non sono profili interessanti per la Juve, quindi la Juve potrebbe decidere di non pagare nulla e pretendere i 3 milioni per "dispetto".

Quindi diciamo che si sta tentando una manovra diplomatica per accontentare tutti:

1)Milan prende il giocatore (magari pagando 1/2 milioni in più il giocatore)
2)La Juve ottiene altre opzioni (o si prende 1/2 milioni in più pagati dal Milan)
3)il Boca non tira fuori un centesimo di tasca sua per Tevez


----------



## MasterGorgo (10 Agosto 2016)

la 3) penso sia quella sicura da cui partire


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Agosto 2016)

Comunque sia la Juve dimostra per l'ennesima volta di essere avanti anni luce rispetto all'inettitudine della dirigenza del Milan.


----------



## Jino (10 Agosto 2016)

La Juve per il dopo Pogba credo proprio stia vagliando ben altri profili che una giovane scommessa sudamericana. Cosa che per la verità dovremmo fare pure noi, ma in assenza di soldi, progetto e chiarezza non ci restano che le scommesse appunto.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque sia la Juve dimostra per l'ennesima volta di essere avanti anni luce rispetto all'inettitudine della dirigenza del Milan.



Questo è proprio il succo di tutto il discorso...


----------



## arcanum (10 Agosto 2016)

Come sempre bisogna vedere le cose dal giusto punto di vista, a parti inverse in molti avrebbero detto che Galliani è il solito incapace che regala sostanzialmente Tevez, uno dei protagonisti della juve nell'ultimo anno in bianconero, al boca juniors e conseguente tiritera sul fatto che non sa vendere.

Il dato di fatto è che, chi più chi meno, stiamo col dente avvelenato verso Galliani


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Juve per il dopo Pogba credo proprio stia vagliando ben altri profili che una giovane scommessa sudamericana. Cosa che per la verità dovremmo fare pure noi, ma in assenza di soldi, progetto e chiarezza non ci restano che le scommesse appunto.



Guarda, io mi fido dei nuovi dirigenti "mascherati".

Lapadula, Gomez e forse Bentancur sono tre ottimi giovani o comunque 3 giocatori molto interesssanti, che sono costati relativamente poco, andranno a guadagnare pochissimo (in riferimento ai compagni in rosa) e in pratica dovessero andare male, potrebbero comunque essere rivenduti senza perderci un centesimo (tanto una squadra inglese che domani offrirà 25 milioni per Bentancur la trovi subito)...

Quindi diciamo che queste sono scommese da fare, di sicuro meglio prendere l'uruguaiano a 15 piuttosto che Matri ad 11, non credi?


----------



## Edric (10 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque sia la Juve dimostra per l'ennesima volta di essere avanti anni luce rispetto all'inettitudine della dirigenza del Milan.



Dai non esageriamo ora nel lodare sempre la dirigenza della Juve, questa non è la plusvalenza di Pogba ma una normalissima opzione che (forse) persino la nostra ormai prossima ex-dirigenza sarebbe stata in grado di raccogliere se messa nelle stesse condizioni.

Anche perché poi a lodare sempre la Juve a prescindere si rischia di finire come quelli che pensano che la "Corruzione della politica" sia la causa della crisi economica.


----------



## Jino (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io mi fido dei nuovi dirigenti "mascherati".
> 
> Lapadula, Gomez e forse Bentancur sono tre ottimi giovani o comunque 3 giocatori molto interesssanti, che sono costati relativamente poco, andranno a guadagnare pochissimo (in riferimento ai compagni in rosa) e in pratica dovessero andare male, potrebbero comunque essere rivenduti senza perderci un centesimo (tanto una squadra inglese che domani offrirà 25 milioni per Bentancur la trovi subito)...
> 
> Quindi diciamo che queste sono scommese da fare, di sicuro meglio prendere l'uruguaiano a 15 piuttosto che Matri ad 11, non credi?



Infatti ho detto, vada per queste scommesse se oggi non possiamo permetterci di meglio. Certo con queste giovani scommesse può succedere di tutto, che arrivi terzo, come decimo.


----------



## Edric (10 Agosto 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Come sempre bisogna vedere le cose dal giusto punto di vista, a parti inverse in molti avrebbero detto che Galliani è il solito incapace che regala sostanzialmente Tevez, uno dei protagonisti della juve nell'ultimo anno in bianconero, al boca juniors e conseguente tiritera sul fatto che non sa vendere.
> 
> Il dato di fatto è che, chi più chi meno, stiamo col dente avvelenato verso Galliani



Bravo.
Sia chiaro... le ragioni per avere il dente avvelenato (e anche più di uno) ci sono tutte eh...

Ma, come tutte le abitudini, anche quella di criticare la dirigenza milanista, si può rivelare un'arma a doppio taglio, specie ora che la musica sta cambiando.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io mi fido dei nuovi dirigenti "mascherati".
> 
> Lapadula, Gomez e forse Bentancur sono tre ottimi giovani o comunque 3 giocatori molto interesssanti, che sono costati relativamente poco, andranno a guadagnare pochissimo (in riferimento ai compagni in rosa) e in pratica dovessero andare male, potrebbero comunque essere rivenduti senza perderci un centesimo (tanto una squadra inglese che domani offrirà 25 milioni per Bentancur la trovi subito)...
> 
> Quindi diciamo che queste sono scommese da fare, di sicuro meglio prendere l'uruguaiano a 15 piuttosto che Matri ad 11, non credi?



Credo che non ci sia nessun nuovo dirigente.
Probabilmente Gomez e Bentacur sono nomi fatti dal nostro osservatore in Argentina, Salvatore Monaco.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Credo che non ci sia nessun nuovo dirigente.
> Probabilmente Gomez e Bentacur sono nomi fatti dal nostro osservatore in Argentina, Salvatore Monaco.



E com'è che fino a ieri nessuno valutava le sue analisi ?


----------



## massvi (10 Agosto 2016)

Con questa gente non vinci neanche su Football Manager.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E com'è che fino a ieri nessuno valutava le sue analisi ?



È arrivato solo nel luglio 2014. Quell'estate non avevamo un centesimo, e infatti prendemmo solo Bonaventura, più Van Ginkel in prestito. L'anno scorso invece sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire.


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> È arrivato solo nel luglio 2014. Quell'estate non avevamo un centesimo, e infatti prendemmo solo Bonaventura, più Van Ginkel in prestito. L'anno scorso invece sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire.



L'avere osservatori competenti non significa affato che la dirigenza resterà la stessa...

La vecchia dirigenza avrebbe preso Rincon e Ranocchia...al posto di Gomez e si spera bentancur. Per non parlare di Pavoletti al posto di Lapadula...


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

Ma per quanto si deve aspettare la decisione dei dopati?


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2016)

Nomi nuovi, aria nuova. Addio ai soliti amici procuratori.
Profumo di libertà !!!!
Il mondo è pieno di ragazzi in gamba e che sanno giocare a calcio. Ampliamo gli orizzonti.


----------



## de sica (10 Agosto 2016)

Io comunque non vi capisco. Il diritto di opzione è semplicemente un diritto a prenderlo a quella cifra se nessun altro offre nulla di superiore, stop. A parità di offerta è normale si dia precedenza ai gobbi. Però non esiste che se uno offre per dire 30 milioni, il Boca non lo cede perché la Juve ha il diritto di opzione a 9 milioni. Ragazzi non vaneggiate dai


----------



## massvi (10 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nomi nuovi, aria nuova. Addio ai soliti amici procuratori.
> Profumo di libertà !!!!
> Il mondo è pieno di ragazzi in gamba e che sanno giocare a calcio. Ampliamo gli orizzonti.



Bravo. Su questo ti do ragione.
Anche se trovo preoccupante che il nostro rafforzamento sia con giovani dai campionati sudamericani. Inoltre gia vedo il capitone a fare da guida a Betancur.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Agosto 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io comunque non vi capisco. Il diritto di opzione è semplicemente un diritto a prenderlo a quella cifra se nessun altro offre nulla di superiore, stop. A parità di offerta è normale si dia precedenza ai gobbi. Però non esiste che se uno offre per dire 30 milioni, il Boca non lo cede perché la Juve ha il diritto di opzione a 9 milioni. Ragazzi non vaneggiate dai


La Juve ha "comprato" questo diritto cedendo loro Tevez (e per attivarlo deve pagare 1 milione), non è che glielo hanno regalato


----------



## kollaps (10 Agosto 2016)

*Secondo Premium Sport la Juventus non è realmente interessata a Bentancur, pertanto ci sarebbe un "via libera" formale all'offerta del Milan.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Agosto 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io comunque non vi capisco. Il diritto di opzione è semplicemente un diritto a prenderlo a quella cifra se nessun altro offre nulla di superiore, stop. A parità di offerta è normale si dia precedenza ai gobbi. Però non esiste che se uno offre per dire 30 milioni, il Boca non lo cede perché la Juve ha il diritto di opzione a 9 milioni. Ragazzi non vaneggiate dai



Anch'io la penso così, però in effetti leggendo il comunicato della Juve è più criptico, lascia spazio anche ad altre ipotesi.


----------



## de sica (10 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La Juve ha "comprato" questo diritto cedendo loro Tevez (e per attivarlo deve pagare 1 milione), non è che glielo hanno regalato



Si ma è un diritto in funzione del fatto che nessuno offri di più. È un azzardo più che una certezza. Perché, ripeto, se io offro 30 milioni, il Bova non può cederlo a 9. Altrimenti non parliamo più di diritto di opzione ma di "acquisto vero e proprio" che si attiva mediante un milione


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Secondo Premium Sport la Juventus non è realmente interessata a Bentancur, pertanto ci sarebbe un "via libera" formale all'offerta del Milan.*



Bene!


----------



## prebozzio (10 Agosto 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si ma è un diritto in funzione del fatto che nessuno offri di più. È un azzardo più che una certezza. Perché, ripeto, se io offro 30 milioni, il Bova non può cederlo a 9. Altrimenti non parliamo più di diritto di opzione ma di "acquisto vero e proprio" che si attiva mediante un milione


Per come l'ho capita io, se la Juve paga quel milione poi prende il giocatore a 9 e non importa se altri offrono 30.


----------



## de sica (10 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per come l'ho capita io, se la Juve paga quel milione poi prende il giocatore a 9 e non importa se altri offrono 30.



Ok, però mi sembra sbagliato allora parlare di "diritto di opzione". Comunque, fessi quelli del Boca in questo caso


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Bravo. Su questo ti do ragione.
> Anche se trovo preoccupante che il nostro rafforzamento sia con giovani dai campionati sudamericani. Inoltre gia vedo il capitone a fare da guida a Betancur.



Un pò di garra, sfrontatezza , personalità sudamericane però alla nostra rosa servono. 
Mi sa che questo ragazzo sarà il play davanti la difesa e il buon capitano perderà posto e gradi.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si ma è un diritto in funzione del fatto che nessuno offri di più. È un azzardo più che una certezza. Perché, ripeto, se io offro 30 milioni, il Bova non può cederlo a 9. Altrimenti non parliamo più di diritto di opzione ma di "acquisto vero e proprio" che si attiva mediante un milione



no quello che tu dici si chiama semplice prelazione.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Secondo Premium Sport la Juventus non è realmente interessata a Bentancur, pertanto ci sarebbe un "via libera" formale all'offerta del Milan.*



Fosse vero allora in giornata viene ufficializzato...
P.S. volevo far notare come ancora non abbiamo tesserato Gustavo Gomez, non è che si sta tentando di fargli fare il passaporto comunitario?


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ok, però mi sembra sbagliato allora parlare di "diritto di opzione". Comunque, fessi quelli del Boca in questo caso



Infatti è un'*opzione *sull'acquisto.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Secondo Premium Sport la Juventus non è realmente interessata a Bentancur, pertanto ci sarebbe un "via libera" formale all'offerta del Milan.*



Comunque fatte tutte queste chiacchiere io non sono sicuro che siamo su questo qui.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fosse vero allora in giornata viene ufficializzato...
> P.S. volevo far notare come ancora non abbiamo tesserato Gustavo Gomez, non è che si sta tentando di fargli fare il passaporto comunitario?



Sì che è tesserato Gomez, hanno già depositato il contratto


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sì che è tesserato Gomez, hanno già depositato il contratto



No..non ancora..almeno fino a qualche ora fa non risulta depositato il contratto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No..non ancora..almeno fino a qualche ora fa non risulta depositato il contratto.


Allora speriamo, sarebbe molto positivo


----------



## Serginho (10 Agosto 2016)

Sono invenzioni giornalistiche. Nel dubbio creare testa a testa che attirino il lettore


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

Si risolverà tutto come dicevo io...

Il Milan strapagherà il ragazzo quasi 15 milioni di euro.

A dicembre il Boca verserà nelle casse della Juve 6.5 milioni per Tevez.

La Juve verserà nelle casse del Boca 3.5 milioni per il prestito di Vadalà.

E tutti vissero felici e contenti.

Senza quella cavolo di opzione, probabilmente Bentancur sarebbe costato almeno 3 milioni in meno.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bene!



Avrei preferito Cuadrado


----------



## de sica (10 Agosto 2016)

Allora, fermo restando che bisogna vedere se il "diritto di opzione" sia configurato come qui in Italia o che si applichi la legislazione Argentina, con "l'opzione sull'acquisto" alla Juve basterebbe, effettivamente, versare solo la cifra pattuita da contratto per concluderlo. Mentre nella prelazione si dovrebbe portare a termine una nuova negoziazione e quindi un nuovo contratto di vendita, oltre al fatto che nel caso venisse superata l'offerta, se non si pareggia , si perde il diritto di prelazione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Agosto 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Secondo Premium Sport la Juventus non è realmente interessata a Bentancur, pertanto ci sarebbe un "via libera" formale all'offerta del Milan.*




Con tutti i giocatori forti che ci sono in giro andiamo proprio a cercare lui, certo che siamo i soliti polli.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

-Berlusconi stanzia 15 milioni per un centrocampista: Hype!
-Il centrocampsta sarà sudamerciano e giovane:Hype!
-Sarà Bentancur:Super Hype!
-Duello con la Juve: Hype infinito!!

e poi pufffff...bolla di sapone....grazie Garzetta..


----------



## Roger84 (10 Agosto 2016)

Riguardo la questione Gomez, Ruiu ha detto che il Milan sta cercando di farlo passare come comunitario, ecco perchè ancora non è stato depositato il contratto!
Fermo restando che quello che dice Ruiu equivale a 0, riuscissimo a tesserarlo come comunitario, riavremmo uno slot per il Cuadrado di turno....


----------



## Coripra (10 Agosto 2016)

Tanto so già che per qualunque giocatore verrà nominato ci sarà sempre qualcuno nel forum che avrà da ridire sempre e comunque.

Con chi parlo? Con me stesso, ovvio


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Si risolverà tutto come dicevo io...
> 
> Il Milan strapagherà il ragazzo quasi 15 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Nel frattempo il Boca sta per sostituire Betancur comprando il colombiano Sebastian Perez in 3 mln di dollari (50%), per loro tutto questo sarebbe un affare sott tutti i punti di vista..

Anche io credo che stiamo sopravalutanto questo ragazzo, 15 mln sono davero troppi, conozco bene l' uruguayano e posso dire che sicuramente ha un potenziale straordinario ma NON È assolutamente pronto per il Milan, parliamo di una che non fa la differenza nenmeno nel Boca, non è titolare in questa mediocre squadra argentina, Arruobarena prima e ora Barros Sccheloto lo hanno fatto giocare pratticamente in tutti i ruoli di difesa e centrocampo dove ripeto non ha fatto la differenza.


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> -Berlusconi stanzia 15 milioni per un centrocampista: Hype!
> -Il centrocampsta sarà sudamerciano e giovane:Hype!
> -Sarà Bentancur:Super Hype!
> -Duello con la Juve: Hype infinito!!
> ...



Comunque vada, se Bentancur è il piano A, il piano B non è certo Dzemaili.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo il Boca sta per sostituire Betancur comprando il colombiano Sebastian Perez in 3 mln di dollari (50%), per loro tutto questo sarebbe un affare sott tutti i punti di vista..
> 
> Anche io credo che stiamo sopravalutanto questo ragazzo, 15 mln sono davero troppi, conozco bene l' uruguayano e posso dire che sicuramente ha un potenziale straordinario ma NON È assolutamente pronto per il Milan, parliamo di una che non fa la differenza nenmeno nel Boca, non è titolare in questa mediocre squadra argentina, Arruobarena prima e ora Barros Sccheloto lo hanno fatto giocare pratticamente in tutti i ruoli di difesa e centrocampo dove ripeto non ha fatto la differenza.



mi auguro lo si prenda per farlo crescere....per il resto concordo.


----------



## naliM77 (10 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo il Boca sta per sostituire Betancur comprando il colombiano Sebastian Perez in 3 mln di dollari (50%), per loro tutto questo sarebbe un affare sott tutti i punti di vista..
> 
> Anche io credo che stiamo sopravalutanto questo ragazzo, 15 mln sono davero troppi, conozco bene l' uruguayano e posso dire che sicuramente ha un potenziale straordinario ma NON È assolutamente pronto per il Milan, parliamo di una che non fa la differenza nenmeno nel Boca, non è titolare in questa mediocre squadra argentina, Arruobarena prima e ora Barros Sccheloto lo hanno fatto giocare pratticamente in tutti i ruoli di difesa e centrocampo dove ripeto non ha fatto la differenza.



Allora chiariamo il mio pensiero:

1)Non credo a questo affare, è uscito troppo in anticipo rispetto alla chiusura, non è nel modus operandi della nostra dirigenza atutale...mi sa tanto di bufala di Sky a cui tutti si sono accodati, ma vabbè.

2)Nel caso fosse vera, bhe, mettiamola così, la qualità non gli manca, non verrebbe a fare il titolare nel Milan ma prima di mandarlo in campo credo che Montella vorrebbe prima "manipolarlo" per istruirlo al calcio europeo, anche perchè sembra sia chiaro a tutti che non è un Kakà che butti in campo a Cesena e...wow...dici a Rui Costa e Rivaldo che vedranno poco il campo in stagione.

3) Se si dovessero pagare veramente 15 milioni, credo che appunto ci sia anche il fastidio causato al Boca che sperava di non dover pagare nulla per Tevez ma se il Milan prendesse Bentancur...almemno 1 milione dovrebbe tirarlo fuori.


----------



## Serginho (10 Agosto 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Riguardo la questione Gomez, Ruiu ha detto che il Milan sta cercando di farlo passare come comunitario, ecco perchè ancora non è stato depositato il contratto!
> Fermo restando che quello che dice Ruiu equivale a 0, riuscissimo a tesserarlo come comunitario, riavremmo uno slot per il Cuadrado di turno....



Allora stai sicuro che non è così


----------



## kollaps (10 Agosto 2016)

O è già preso o non era lui il nostro obiettivo, questo è sicuro.
Il modus operandi è cambiato.

In tutto questo, Rog sta andando al Napoli e Diawara aspetta la Roma...Roma che però ha bisogno di tempo per concludere l'operazione perchè deve vendere Paredes.
Il Leicester ha offerto 20 per lui e direi che probabilmente per noi è fuori budget, ma chissà...


----------



## Il Genio (10 Agosto 2016)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Una piccola riflessione, al di la che questi giocatori arrivino o meno, già il fatto di trattarli significa che qualcuno (il nuovo DS) li suggerisce, dal momento che Galliani non credo sappia nemmeno chi siano Romero e Bentancur. L'interesse per questi giocatori e l'arrivo di Gomez, tre giocatori under 25 e sudamericani, lasciano intuire che colui che suggerisce i nomi dei giocatori sia un grande esperto del mercato sudamericano, questo potrebbe farci fare qualche ipotesi su chi possa essere il nuovo DS. Qualcuno di voi è informato di quali, tra i nuovi DS accostati al Milan (Ausilio, Pradà, Sabatini e altri), sia un esperto di mercato giocatori sudamericano? questo potrebbe svelarci, forse, chi potrebbe essere il DS che lavora nell'ombra (almeno si spera)..



Sabatini 
Ha una rete di osservatori in sud America che si sogna chiunque

Già scritto in un altro topic e lo confermo qua: queste sono conferme su conferme che denti gialli non conta più una fava. 

Betancur?? E chi è?
Gomez???

Se va in porto, come per Gomez, si fa l'offerta, si prende il telefono, si telefona all'agente e gli si fa prendere il primo aereo per Milano dove arrivano e si firma, STOP

Mica due mesi a Ibiza...

Per le firme ci sarà ancora lui perché finché la cessione non sarà avvenuta al 100% i contratti li firmerà ancora lui, ma non conta più niente


----------



## folletto (10 Agosto 2016)

Se Betancur è davvero buono la dirigenza dei gobbi (squali veri) non ce lo lascia, piuttosto lo prendono e lo danno in prestito. A Torino non c'è un Galliani che "fa affari" per gli altri, non ce lo lasciano anche solo per farci un dispetto, gli ottimi rapporti tra i due club sono stati sempre "unilaterali". Maledetto chi ci ha governato per anni incontrastato e ci ha fatto a pezzi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

*Premium Sport: la Juventus non ha intenzione di esercitare il diritto di opzione sul giocatore, pertanto il Milan dovrebbe avere via libera per concludere l'operazione. 

Il quotidiano argentino Olè, intanto, si chiede se il giocatore valga davvero 15M.*


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Agosto 2016)

Guarda caso si accasa Zielinski e poi escono i 15 mln...bah


----------



## Doctore (10 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Guarda caso si accasa Zielinski e poi escono i 15 mln...bah



Si ma tanto quest anno si gioca con montolivo bertolacci e kucka...Inutile rodersi il fegato quest estate.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport: la Juventus non ha intenzione di esercitare il diritto di opzione sul giocatore, pertanto il Milan dovrebbe avere via libera per concludere l'operazione.
> 
> Il quotidiano argentino Olè, intanto, si chiede se il giocatore valga davvero 15M.*



attualmente non li vale..stiamo pagando il triplo rispetto al suo reale valore...mi auguro sappiano cosa fanno.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport: la Juventus non ha intenzione di esercitare il diritto di opzione sul giocatore, pertanto il Milan dovrebbe avere via libera per concludere l'operazione.
> 
> Il quotidiano argentino Olè, intanto, si chiede se il giocatore valga davvero 15M.*



Sinceramente è quello che mi chiedo anch'io. Investire l'intero budget su una scommessa è un bell'azzardo, vero che con 15 miseri milioni giusto le scommesse puoi prendere, però .. mi sarei aspettato un giovane europeo e con un po' più di esperienza. Manco a dirlo Zielinski sarebbe stato il profilo perfetto, peccato che l'amore bresidenziale si sia risvegliato troppo tardi


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Agosto 2016)

*Sky : "Juve non intenzionata ad esercitare la prelazione col Boca, Bentancur sempre più vicino al Milan"*


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport: la Juventus non ha intenzione di esercitare il diritto di opzione sul giocatore, pertanto il Milan dovrebbe avere via libera per concludere l'operazione.
> 
> Il quotidiano argentino Olè, intanto, si chiede se il giocatore valga davvero 15M.*



In effetti è una bella cifra per il ragazzo. Io avrei preso anche un profilo più pronto.


----------



## Doctore (10 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> attualmente non li vale..stiamo pagando il triplo rispetto al suo reale valore...mi auguro sappiano cosa fanno.



vabe che in europa pagano 70 milioni okaku


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Agosto 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Sinceramente è quello che mi chiedo anch'io. Investire l'intero budget su una scommessa è un bell'azzardo, vero che con 15 miseri milioni giusto le scommesse puoi prendere, però .. mi sarei aspettato un giovane europeo e con un po' più di esperienza. Manco a dirlo Zielinski sarebbe stato il profilo perfetto, peccato che l'amore bresidenziale si sia risvegliato troppo tardi



Se riusciamo a cedere Bacca poi abbiamo altri 30 Pippi volendo, con cui magari comprare un esterno e un altro a centrocampo. 
Io questo Betancourt non lo conosco però insomma se era stato opzionato dalla Juve e aveva suscitato interesse di top team come il real non credo sia così scarso.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Sky : "Juve non intenzionata ad esercitare la prelazione col Boca, Bentancur sempre più vicino al Milan"*



Molto bene


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

pazzesco, con 20 mln il dg dell'anderlecht ha detto che cedevano Tielemans....


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Sky : "Juve non intenzionata ad esercitare la prelazione col Boca, Bentancur sempre più vicino al Milan"*



Probabile. La Juve pensa ad altro.


----------



## BraveHeart (10 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per come l'ho capita io, se la Juve paga quel milione poi prende il giocatore a 9 e non importa se altri offrono 30.



Hai capito male. Non è così che funzione l'opzione su un giocatore. È stato ben chiarito anche da Pedullà e Di Marzio, la Juve se vuole il giocatore DEVE pareggiare l'offerta del Milan, oltre a capire quale sarebbe la destinazione preferita del ragazzo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Agosto 2016)

Io sono un po' combattuto.

Da un lato, sono quasi dieci anni che diciamo che ci vogliono i giovani, anche a costo di aspettarli un pochino, che i calciatori vanno scoperti quando sono sconosciuti e costano poco, come fa il Porto, e che non ha senso cercare di comprarli quando costano 40 milioni.

Dall'altro, va detto che al Milan comunque serve qualcuno già pronto. Mi fa piacere che in squadra ci siano dei giovanissimi come Niang, Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Calabria, Jose Mauri e Gomez, però porca miseria, ormai le uniche due certezze sono Bonaventura e Bacca.

Avremmo dovuto prendere un centrocampista forte, già pronto, già in grado di fare la differenza, e poi qualche ragazzetto da far crescere con calma.

Che poi, sto Bentacur non mi sembra uno alla Tielemans o un Coric.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io sono un po' combattuto.
> 
> Da un lato, sono quasi dieci anni che diciamo che ci vogliono i giovani, anche a costo di aspettarli un pochino, che i calciatori vanno scoperti quando sono sconosciuti e costano poco, come fa il Porto, e che non ha senso cercare di comprarli quando costano 40 milioni.
> 
> ...



quoto...ahimè. Però è un talento anche lui eh...nn stiamo prendendo una pippa sia chiaro.


----------



## Serginho (10 Agosto 2016)

Bene così per adesso, in futuro sistemeremo la squadra con giocatori più pronti. Bisogna prima creare le fondamenta


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo il Boca sta per sostituire Betancur comprando il colombiano Sebastian Perez in 3 mln di dollari (50%), per loro tutto questo sarebbe un affare sott tutti i punti di vista..
> 
> Anche io credo che stiamo sopravalutanto questo ragazzo, 15 mln sono davero troppi, conozco bene l' uruguayano e posso dire che sicuramente ha un potenziale straordinario ma NON È assolutamente pronto per il Milan, parliamo di una che non fa la differenza nenmeno nel Boca, non è titolare in questa mediocre squadra argentina, Arruobarena prima e ora Barros Sccheloto lo hanno fatto giocare pratticamente in tutti i ruoli di difesa e centrocampo dove ripeto non ha fatto la differenza.



Ma è un '97 che differenza deve fare? Per quanto ho visto io le potenzialità le ha.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Agosto 2016)

io però non ho capito xkè prima si prova con un giocatore già pronto e sicuro titolare (Badelj) e poi si va su un ragazzino che cmq dovrà guadagnarsi il posto....spero che vendendo Honda e Luiz Adriano si riesca poi a prenderne un titolare vero...se no per Montella la vedo grigia...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Sky : "Juve non intenzionata ad esercitare la prelazione col Boca, Bentancur sempre più vicino al Milan"*



Lo hai sentito adesso in diretta? Di Marzio o altro?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2016)

E' una scommessa, ma se ti va male, lo rivendi. Non come Essien\Muntari\Montolivo che già all'acquisto sai che non potranno che andare via gratis


----------



## J&B (10 Agosto 2016)

Abbiamo speso 20 milioni per Bertolacci,questo record è difficilmente battibile.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Se Betancur è davvero buono la dirigenza dei gobbi (squali veri) non ce lo lascia, piuttosto lo prendono e lo danno in prestito. A Torino non c'è un Galliani che "fa affari" per gli altri, non ce lo lasciano anche solo per farci un dispetto, gli ottimi rapporti tra i due club sono stati sempre "unilaterali". Maledetto chi ci ha governato per anni incontrastato e ci ha fatto a pezzi.



Mamma mia che noia 'sti discorsi. Allora Draxler, che hanno lasciato perdere, è una pippa? Coman uguale?


----------



## Freddiedevil (10 Agosto 2016)

E' essenziale che si prenda un regista (uno vero!) davanti la difesa. Se è un profilo giovane ancora meglio, e poi il ragazzo a differenza del nostro capitano sembra avere una tecnica di base molto buona!


----------



## Casnop (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti:
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto uno sforzo superiore alla Juventus offrendo 15 milioni,la Juventus ha l'opzione per il giocatore a 10 milioni da esercitare entro il 2017, questi 5 milioni offerti dal Milan sono per giocare d'anticipo puntando sul fatto che oggi la Juventus ha altre necessità. In tal caso comunque nonostante l'opzione i bianconeri devono pareggiare l'offerta in questo caso di 15 milioni, ora bisogna capire se la Juventus pareggerà l'offerta del Milan magari lasciando il giocatore ancora al Boca fino a Giugno 2017.
> 
> ...


Tralasciamo tutta la teoria di argomentazioni sul presunto diritto della Juventus sul giocatore, che obiettivamente non ha manifestato in tempi congrui il suo interesse così come lo ha fatto a suo tempo per Pjaca. Soffermiamoci sul profilo di questo giovane uruguagio. Non è un centrocampista centrale da 433. Giocatore eccelso dal punto di vista tecnico, ma tende a trattenere troppo il pallone contro il pressing avversario, presumendo di potersene sempre liberare con un dribbling od una finta, ed intanto rallenta il moto di avvio delle sue mezzali, del centravanti nel movimento all'indietro d'incontro, dei vari esterni che egli dovrebbe sollecitare all'azione. Meglio quando parte da dietro e s'invola in blitz centrali, staccandosi dalla posizione arretrata per penetrare nel cuore della difesa avversaria. Nel vederlo, pare un redivivo Rui Costa, cui assomiglia per il passo e l'eleganza di movimento. Una mezzala sicuramente, un trequarti di costruzione certamente, ma non un centrale che deve avviare un-tocco-uno l'azione, ripulendo il pallone in uscita dalla difesa e cucendo il gioco da dietro. Lontani da Pirlo, ma anche dal citato Badelj o dal sospirato Paredes. In una logica di centrocampo di idee e di palleggio, quale proposta da Montella, egli è perfetto, ma non nella fase di non possesso, specie se a lui si chiede di far uscire il pallone dalle spire del pressing avversario e creare subito la superiorità numerica a centrocampo dopo aver tagliato fuori i propri oppositori, con il rischio, in caso del dribbling di troppo e di palla persa lì, di consegnare la propria difesa ad un letale uno-contro-uno contro gli avversari. Un difetto che sta limitando la definitiva esplosione del magnifico talento di Youri Tielemans. Bentancur è ok, ma domani il problema tattico di fondo rimane.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport: la Juventus non ha intenzione di esercitare il diritto di opzione sul giocatore, pertanto il Milan dovrebbe avere via libera per concludere l'operazione.
> 
> Il quotidiano argentino Olè, intanto, si chiede se il giocatore valga davvero 15M.*




.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Guarda caso si accasa Zielinski e poi escono i 15 mln...bah



Forse perché è stato firmato il preliminare? O credi veramente che sia stato Berlusconi a scucire 15 milioni?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo hai sentito adesso in diretta? Di Marzio o altro?



no non era Di Marzio era un altro della sezione mercato che l'ha detto...cmq se volete togliamo la news e aspettiamo la conferma di Di Marzio non c'è problema


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Certo che 15 sono davvero tanti...ok che il mercato è cambiato...ma boh


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> no non era Di Marzio era un altro della sezione mercato che l'ha detto...cmq se volete togliamo la news e aspettiamo la conferma di Di Marzio non c'è problema



No, riportiamo tutto! Hai fatto bene


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> no non era Di Marzio era un altro della sezione mercato che l'ha detto...cmq se volete togliamo la news e aspettiamo la conferma di Di Marzio non c'è problema



Credo sia Fabrizio Romano, altro membro della squadra di mercato di Sky.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Sky : "Juve non intenzionata ad esercitare la prelazione col Boca, Bentancur sempre più vicino al Milan"*



.


----------



## folletto (10 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che noia 'sti discorsi. Allora Draxler, che hanno lasciato perdere, è una pippa? Coman uguale?



Draxler non l'hanno preso perché costava troppo, l'altro l'hanno venduto


----------



## ignaxio (10 Agosto 2016)

con 15 mil o prendi 25enni che sono al top della forma.. e una forma medio bassa.. oppure prendi un giovane che magari ti esplode.
Io preferisco la seconda ipotesi.. tanto purtroppo montolivo giocherà ancora metà delle partite quindi effettivamente il ragazzo avrà il tempo di abituarsi e lavorare bene con montella


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Credo sia Fabrizio Romano, altro membro della squadra di mercato di Sky.



ah ok....di faccia conosco solo Di Marzio e Peppe quindi questo non sapevo chi cacchio fosse


----------



## hiei87 (10 Agosto 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io sono un po' combattuto.
> 
> Da un lato, sono quasi dieci anni che diciamo che ci vogliono i giovani, anche a costo di aspettarli un pochino, che i calciatori vanno scoperti quando sono sconosciuti e costano poco, come fa il Porto, e che non ha senso cercare di comprarli quando costano 40 milioni.
> 
> ...



Il problema è che ora come ora con 15 milioni è difficile prendere qualcuno di buono. Puoi prendere uno in scadenza oppure qualche esubero, ma giusto se non hai concorrenza. I giovanissimi provenienti dal Brasile o dalla maggior parte dei campionati europei come fanno una partita buona, vanno a costare più di 25 milioni (Joao Mario, Gabriel Jesus, Pjaca, Sane, ecc..). Sono pochi i campionati in cui peschi ancora decentemente, e quello argentino è tra questi. 
Alla fine è una scommessa che ci sta. Un Badelj avrebbe dato più garanzie e lo avrei preferito, ma chissà, magari Betancur tra qualche anno varrà molto più di Badelj...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2016)

Nella primera division Argentina nel ruolo di centrocampista centrale è probabilmente il miglior prospetto. Ricordatevi che ha solo 19 anni. Ha tantissimo tempo per migliorare nei limiti tattici che sicuramente ha. 

Anche a 15 milioni lo farei.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2016)

Che poi è il tipo di acquisto che la gran parte dei tifosi ha sempre chiesto: qualità, talento, giovane.

Ovvio che devi aspettarli e pazientare, come bisognerà fare con Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Calabria e via dicendo. Però preferisco investire tempo ed errori su un giovane che su un vecchio bolso o una mazzetta ai procuratori con le gambe.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Tralasciamo tutta la teoria di argomentazioni sul presunto diritto della Juventus sul giocatore, che obiettivamente non ha manifestato in tempi congrui il suo interesse così come lo ha f anni non pensi che satto a suo tempo per Pjaca. Soffermiamoci sul profilo di questo giovane uruguagio. Non è un centrocampista centrale da 433. Giocatore eccelso dal punto di vista tecnico, ma tende a trattenere troppo il pallone contro il pressing avversario, presumendo di potersene sempre liberare con un dribbling od una finta, ed intanto rallenta il moto di avvio delle sue mezzali, del centravanti nel movimento all'indietro d'incontro, dei vari esterni che egli dovrebbe sollecitare all'azione. Meglio quando parte da dietro e s'invola in blitz centrali, staccandosi dalla posizione arretrata per penetrare nel cuore della difesa avversaria. Nel vederlo, pare un redivivo Rui Costa, cui assomiglia per il passo e l'eleganza di movimento. Una mezzala sicuramente, un trequarti di costruzione certamente, ma non un centrale che deve avviare un-tocco-uno l'azione, ripulendo il pallone in uscita dalla difesa e cucendo il gioco da dietro. Lontani da Pirlo, ma anche dal citato Badelj o dal sospirato Paredes. In una logica di centrocampo di idee e di palleggio, quale proposta da Montella, egli è perfetto, ma non nella fase di non possesso, specie se a lui si chiede di far uscire il pallone dalle spire del pressing avversario e creare subito la superiorità numerica a centrocampo dopo aver tagliato fuori i propri oppositori, con il rischio, in caso del dribbling di troppo e di palla persa lì, di consegnare la propria difesa ad un letale uno-contro-uno contro gli avversari. Un difetto che sta limitando la definitiva esplosione del magnifico talento di Youri Tielemans. Bentancur è ok, ma domani il problema tattico di fondo rimane.



Si ho avuto proprio questa sensazione come caratteristiche anche solo vedendo le Skill, però avendo solo 19 anni non pensi che ci si possa lavorare avendo sia fisico che tecnica e magari nel frattempo utilizzarlo da mezzala?


----------



## Lorenzo (10 Agosto 2016)

Boh, a me questo non entusiasma nemmeno dai video di Youtube. E' giovanissimo (19 appena compiuti), va detto, e quindi può migliorare, ma preferirei altri profili.


----------



## Casnop (10 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Che poi è il tipo di acquisto che la gran parte dei tifosi ha sempre chiesto: qualità, talento, giovane.
> 
> Ovvio che devi aspettarli e pazientare, come bisognerà fare con Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Calabria e via dicendo. Però preferisco investire tempo ed errori su un giovane che su un vecchio bolso o una mazzetta ai procuratori con le gambe.


Questo ora e sempre. In una squadra come il Milan, che vorrebbe fare tabula rasa di tutto con un programma inevitabilmente di medio termine, è doveroso concedersi queste scommesse. Se vanno bene, le prospettive di miglioramento del club sono illimitate, quianto il prevedibile tempo della carriera di queste giovani forze.


----------



## Casnop (10 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si ho avuto proprio questa sensazione come caratteristiche anche solo vedendo le Skill, però avendo solo 19 anni non pensi che ci si possa lavorare avendo sia fisico che tecnica e magari nel frattempo utilizzarlo da mezzala?


Certo, a 19 anni puoi ancora intervenire e migliorare le sue opzioni di gioco, agevolato come egli è da Madre Natura, che lo ha dotato di fisico e gran talento. Magari è quello che sta immaginando Montella. Come mezzala è già pronto.


----------



## Aron (10 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Certo che 15 sono davvero tanti...ok che il mercato è cambiato...ma boh



Se esplode, te lo tieni.
Se va male, lo cedi come minimo allo stesso prezzo a cui l'hai pagato. E' il lato positivo dell'acquistare dei giovani talenti.

L'Inter aveva pagato Kovacic 11 milioni e l'ha ceduto al Real per 30 milioni, eppure Kovacic non ha ancora dimostrato nulla per vedersi triplicato il valore del cartellino.


----------



## kollaps (10 Agosto 2016)

Angelici, presidente del Boca ad aprile 2016: 

*"Bentancur andrà via nella prossima sessione di mercato...La Juventus ha un'opzione d'acquisto, ma non ha fatto ancora offerte ufficiali. Ci sono anche altri club interessati che vengono spesso ad osservare le sue partite"*


----------



## Dexter (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti:
> 
> Pedullà: Il Milan ha fatto uno sforzo superiore alla Juventus offrendo 15 milioni,la Juventus ha l'opzione per il giocatore a 10 milioni da esercitare entro il 2017, questi 5 milioni offerti dal Milan sono per giocare d'anticipo puntando sul fatto che oggi la Juventus ha altre necessità. In tal caso comunque nonostante l'opzione i bianconeri devono pareggiare l'offerta in questo caso di 15 milioni, ora bisogna capire se la Juventus pareggerà l'offerta del Milan magari lasciando il giocatore ancora al Boca fino a Giugno 2017.
> 
> ...


Un quotidiano brasiliano ha pubblicato un articolo in cui si chiede se valga 15 milioni, MAH....


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Premium Sport: la Juventus non ha intenzione di esercitare il diritto di opzione sul giocatore, pertanto il Milan dovrebbe avere via libera per concludere l'operazione.
> 
> Il quotidiano argentino Olè, intanto, si chiede se il giocatore valga davvero 15M.*





Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Sky : "Juve non intenzionata ad esercitare la prelazione col Boca, Bentancur sempre più vicino al Milan"*




*Quotate le notizie*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se esplode, te lo tieni.
> Se va male, lo cedi come minimo allo stesso prezzo a cui l'hai pagato. E' il lato positivo dell'acquistare dei giovani talenti.
> 
> L'Inter aveva pagato Kovacic 11 milioni e l'ha ceduto al Real per 30 milioni, eppure Kovacic non ha ancora dimostrato nulla per vedersi triplicato il valore del cartellino.



Il problema è che devo iniziare ad abbandonare la mentalità di farsi problemi per i prezzi...tanto non li paghiamo noi!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Sky : "Juve non intenzionata ad esercitare la prelazione col Boca, Bentancur sempre più vicino al Milan"*



Speriamo che sia cosi, se e ribadisco se arrivasse mi scoccia per il fatto che poi non possiamo più prendere Cuadrado :S, da una parò vedo positivo in tal caso se arrivasse addio Sosa.


----------

